# User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest



## Gurango (5. August 2009)

*User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

*User Test von Gurango​*
*Corsair-H50 Flüssigkeits CPU-Kühler im Härtetest gegen Luftkühler von Asus *


*1.0 Einleitung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Abb. 1.0 Produktbild Corsair H50 Mini Wakü*​
Corsair ist ein altbekannter Speichergigant auf dem Elektronikmarkt. Doch hin und wieder lässt sich der Speicherriese mit innovativen Ideen auf dem Markt blicken. In diesem Test steht alles im Zeichen einer kompakten All-in one CPU Flüssigkeits CPU-Kühlung von Corsair.

*Kurzbeschreibung Corsair H50* _Zitat aus Computerbase.de_
Der Corsair H50 ist eine unkomplizierte (da ab Werk befüllte), wartungsfreie und abgeschlossene Flüssigkeitskühllösung für den Prozessor, die im Gegensatz zu alternativen Wasserkühllösungen des Marktes nicht erweitert oder ausgebaut werden kann. Alle essentiellen Elemente sind bereits integriert. So vereint der CPU-Part neben der Wärmeaufnahme auch den Flüssigkeitsausgleich sowie die 12-Volt-DC-Pumpe, die auf eine Lebensdauer von 50.000 Stunden ausgelegt ist. Lediglich der Wärmetauscher wurde in Form eines 120-mm-Single-Radiators ausgelagert und kann flexibel im Gehäuse an entsprechend vorhandenen 120-mm-Lüfterpositionen platziert werden.

*Der Test im Überblick:
*Ich war schon immer an Wasserkühlungssysteme im Computer interessiert. Leider hat mich bis heute die Tatsache davon abgehalten, dass Wassersysteme, wenn man viel den Computer transportiert sehr umständig sind oder gar das System beim Auslauf der Kühlflüssigkeit beschädigen könnte. Daher habe ich mich beim Zusammenbau meines Systemes vor ca. einem Jahr für den Luftkühler von Asus entschieden, den Silent Squar Evo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Abb. 1.1 Produktbild Asus Silent Square Evo*
​Vor zwei Tagen wurde ich durch einen Testbeitrag von Computerbase.de auf das H50 Produkt von Corsair aufmerksam. Nach dem lesen des Artikel hatte dieses Produkt definitiv meine Aufmerksamkeit geweckt. Diese kompakte All-in one Wasserkühlungsystem war genau das was ich suchte. Es ist in sich geschlossen, konnte demnach während des Transportes nicht auslaufen. Laut Angaben von Corsair komplett wartungsfrei und weist eine Lebensdauer von 50'000h auf. Massgebend für meinen Kaufentscheid war dabei vor allem der wirklich gute Preis von ca. 66 Euro. Einigen von euch Wakü-Fans wird es jetzt wohl sauer aufstossen. 

_"Ein solch kompaktes Wasserkühlungsystem wird wohl nie und nimmer an die Leistung eines selbstzusammengestelles kommen." _

Zudem kam das gute Teil oft ins Kreuzfeuer, dass es nicht einmal eine Chance gegen einen gut bewährten High-end Lüfter habe. Zur Verblüffung vieler Kritiker wurde schon in diversen Tests das Gegenteil bewiesen. Dennoch wollte ich den Unterschied aus eigenem Leibe erfahren und entschied mich daher, nicht einfach meinen gut bewährten Silent Square auszubauen sondern ihn gleich gegen meine neue Mini-Wakü antreten zu lassen, um einen direkt Vergleich von vorher und nach zu haben.

Meine Testmessung bestand darin, nach einer 10 minütigen Aufwärmphase des Computer im Idle Betrieb, mein Prozessor mit Hilfe des Prime95 Tool während 15 Minuten unter Vollast zu setzten. Die Temperatur wurde dabei alle 15 Sekunden vom Tool CoreTemp protokolliert. Um die Kühlsysteme weiter zu fordern wurde der Prozessor zusätzlich übertaktet. Anschliessend wurden die Daten ausgewertet und miteinander verglichen. Zwischen dem Umbau wurde das System komplett abgekühlt, so dass beide die selbe Ausgangslage hatten. Doch Details weiter unten im Test. Nun zuerst einige essentielle wichtige technische Daten im Voraus.


*2.0 Technische Spezifikationen:*


*Das Testsystem:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Prozessor:* Intel Core2Quad Q6700 2.66GHz; 65nm @ 3.0GHz overclocked
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte EX38-DS4 Socket 775 BIOS Stand P5
*RAM:* 4 x 1024MB DDR2 PC6400 (800MHz) Kingston Hyper-X
*Grafikkarte: *EVGA Nvidia GTX 295 (dual-PCB)
*Netzteil: *Thermaltake Thoughpower 750W
*HD: *2x 750GB Samsung Spinpoint F1 753LJ; 7200rpm; 32MB Cache
*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-X500
*Gehäuselüfter: *4x 120mm Noiseblock Multiframe S2 (2x front; 2x rear)
*Betriebsystem:* Windows Vista Home Premium 32Bit 


*Corsair H50 Mini-Wakü:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Abb. 2.1 Lieferumfang Corsair H50*


Corsair H50 Prozessorkühler auf Flüssigkeitsbasis
CPU-Kühler
Kombinierte Wärmeaufnahme, Ausgleichsbehälter und Pumpe
Kupferbodenplatte (54 mm Durchmesser)
Abmessungen: 57 x 72 mm (Höhe x Durchmesser)
3-Pin-Stromanschluss, 16 cm Kabellänge
 
120-mm-Single-Radiator
Feine Aluminiumlamellen und Kapillare
Abmessungen: 150 x 120 x 22 mm
Beidseitige Lüfterbefestigungsoptionen
ca. 30 cm Schlauchlänge, 8 mm Schlauchaußendurchmesser
 
120-mm-Belüftung
maximal 1750 U/min
PWM-Anschluss
29 cm Kabellänge
 
Kompatibilität
Intel Sockel 775, 1366 per Rückplattenverschraubung
AMD Sockel AM2, AM3, 939 per Rückplattenverschraubung (muss nachbestellt werden)
 
*
Asus Silent Square Evo:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Socket Unterstützung
LGA 775
AMD 754/939/940
AMD AM2
 
Abmessung (LxBxH) in mm

120 (L) x 105 (B) x 146 (H) mm
 
Nettogewicht
745g
 
Materialzusammensetzung
Kupfer base, Aluminium fin + 5 Heat pipes
 
Lüfter
92 x 92 x 25mm
4 Pin Anschluss mit PWM Unterstützung
2'300rpm +/- 10%
 


*Fortsetzung folgt im nächsten Beitrag unten*​


----------



## Gurango (5. August 2009)

*Spacer*

*3.0 Der Einbau des Corsairs H50:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie oben auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, liefert Corsair Montagevorrichtungen für den Socket 755 und bedient ebenfalls den High-end Bereich des Core i7 mit dem Socket 1366. Eine Montagevorrichtung für AMD Sockets sind so viel ich weiss nachbestellbar. Nun aber zum Ablauf des Einbaus.

*3.1 Installation der Rückwand am Mainboard:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bei so vielen High-end Kühler hat auch die Montagevorrichtung des Corsair H50 eine Rückwand, welche als Gegenstück und Stütze für den Kühlblock dienen soll. Corsair hat sich dabei wirklich was gedacht und hat die Gegenstücke mit M3 Doppelkleber, welcher abziehbar ist versehen. Somit kann die Rückwand an das Mainboard geklebt werden und ermöglicht somit ein Drehen des Mainboards auf die Vorderseite, ohne dass die Rückwand sich verschiebt.

*3.2 Installation des Halterungsring:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird der Halterungsring auf der Vorderseite des Mainboards angebracht. Die Schrauben sind mit Federn versehen, was einen guten Anpressdruck ermöglicht. Beim Einsetzen des Halterungsrings ist dabei grösste Vorsicht geboten, damit sich die Rückwand nicht ablöst. Die Schrauben dürfen dabei nur 1/2 - bis 3/4 Drehungen angezogen werden. Der Grund dafür ist der Kühlblock, welcher mit einem "Dreh-Einrastsystem" eingesetzt wird. Ist der Halterungsring zu stark angezogen, kann der Kühlblock nicht mehr gedreht werden. Danach wird das Mainboard wieder eingebaut.

*3.3 Installation des Radiators:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühllamelle und der mitgelieferte 12cm Gehäuselüfter werden im "Hamburgerprinzip" an die Gehäusewand montiert (Reihenfolge siehe 1. Abbildung). Der Vorteil ist, dass die Montagevorrichtung im Gehäuse an jeden für 12cm Lüfter vorgesehene Platz montiert werden kann. Zur Montage verwendet man die mitgelieferten langen schwarzen Schrauben und Unterlagsscheiben. Es ist wichtig, dass der Lüfter so montiert wird, dass er gegen die Kühllamellen wo der Wärmeausstausch stattfindet blässt, also ins Gehäuseinnere. Anschliessend wird der 4Pin Lüfter Onboard noch angeschlossen. Er kann auch 3Pin Onboard angeschlossen werden, dreht dann einfach permanent auf voller Drehzahl.

*3.4 Installation des Kühlblocks/Pumpe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird der Kühlblock mit der integrierten Pumpe noch als Letztes angebracht. Dabei geht man folgendermassen vor. Zuerst wird die Plastikabdeckung der Unterseite entfernt, damit die Wärmeleitpaste (sehr viskos - fest) frei wird. Nun wird der Kühlblock 90°C nach links gedreht (Corsairschrift zeigt auf 9 Uhr) in den Halterungsring eingesetzt. Durch vorsichtiges Drehen im Uhrzeigersinn um weitere 90°C wird der Kühlblock im Ring eingerastet (Corsairschrift zeigt nun auf 12 Uhr). Die Schrauben werden danach übers Kreuz angezogen. Es muss dabei geachtet werden, dass an allen 4 Eckpunkten ungefähr den selben Anpressdruck herrscht. Auch hier wird die Stromzufuhr für die Pumpe an den CPU-FAN mit dem Mainboard verbunden.

_Meine Version des Kühlblockeibaus (vereinfacht):_
Mir persönlich gelang es nach der Anleitung von Corsair nicht. Das Ganze ist so knapp bemessen, dass man entweder den Kühlblock nicht drehen konnte, weil die Schrauben zu fest angezogen waren oder sich die Schrauben während des Drehen wieder lösten, weil sie zu wenig angezogen wurden. Ich persönlich entfernte den Halterungsring von der Hauptplatine und rastete danach den Kühlblock ausserhalb des Gehäuses ein. Vorsichtig setzte ich danach den Halterungsring mit dem Kühlblock wieder ein und schraubte das Ding fest. Ging einiges einfacher.

*3.5 So sieht das Endresultat nach der Montage aus:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fortsetzung folgt im nächsten Beitrag unten*


----------



## Gurango (5. August 2009)

*Fortsetzung User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

*4.0 Der Vergleichstest: Corsair H50 VS Asus Silent Square Evo

4.1 Verwendete Tools:*

*Core Temp - Version 0.99.4

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das CoreTemp Tool, welches die Temperatur von allen 4 Cores anzeigt, wurde in meinem Test verwendet, um die Temperatur während des Stresstestes aufzuzeichnen. Es wurde alle 15 Sekunden die Temperatur der 4 Cores protokolliert.

*Prime95 - Version 25.11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prime95 war optimal, um meine 4 Cores des Prozessors 100& auszulasten. Dieses Tool wurde für den Stresstest während den 15 Minuten Messzeit verwendet.


*4.2 Testablauf:


**1. Temperaturmessung Asus Silent Square Evo - Luftkühlung*


Computer einschalten und aufstarten (im abgekühlten Zustand)
Ab Windowsaufstart 10min Aufwärmphase im Idle Betrieb
Start der Prime95 Applikation
Start der CoreTemp Temperaturprotokollierung
15 Minuten Stresstest unter Vollast (CPU Lüfter PWM gesteuert)
Ende der Messung
*2.0 *Ausbau des Silent Square CPU Kühlers
*2.1* Einbau des Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits CPU Kühler
*
**2. Temperaturmessung Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits CPU Kühlers*


Computer einschalten und aufstarten (im abgekühlten Zustand)
Ab Windowsaufstart 10min Aufwärmphase im Idle Betrieb
Start der Prime95 Applikation
Start der CoreTemp Temperaturprotokollierung
15 Minuten Stresstest unter Vollast (CPU Lüfter 100% Last)
Ende der Messung

*5.0 Messergebnisse:*


*5.1 Messergebnis Asus Silent Square Evo - Luftkühlung:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine kurze Anmerkung zum Diagramm. Ich habe Prime 95 zuerst gestartet und erst danach die Temperaturprotokollierung (ca. 1-2 Sekunden später). Deshalb ist die Anfangstemperatur etwas höher als im Idle Betrieb.
Dennoch kann man anhand des Diagrammes gut erkennen, dass in den ersten ca. 3.5 - 4 Minuten die Temperatur stetig zunimmt von ca. 45 auf 61°C.  Nach ca. 1 Minute nimmt die Temperatur wieder um ca. 3-4°C ab und haltet diese für 4 Minuten mehr oder weniger konstant bis sie danach wieder auf 55 bis 61°C anstieg. Dies geht in diesem Takt immer weiter. Dennoch wurden in diesen 15 Minuten die Cores nie wärmer als 61°C. Man bedenke, dass mein 65nm Hitzkopf noch von 2.66GHz auf 3.0GHz übertaktet wurde.

*5.2 Durchschnittstemperatur Asus Silent Square Evo - Luftkühlung:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wurde die Durchschnittstemperatur aller 4 Cores verwendet.

*5.3 Messergebnis Corsair H50 - Flüssigkeitskühlung*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähnlich wie beim Silent Square Evo nimmt die Temperatur in den ersten 3 Minuten um ca. 10°C von 37°C auf 47°C zu. Dieses Niveau wird ca. 1.5 Minuten gehalten. Danach sank die Temperatur während ca. 3 Minuten um 2°C. Dieser Temperaturverlauf wiederholte sich in diesem Rhytmus weiter. Corsair H50 schaffte es in diesen 15 Minuten einen Temperaturanstieg über 47.5°C zu verhindern. Dies sind immerhin 13.5°C Unterschied zu einem doch schon mehrbesseren Luftkühler. Man muss aber dennoch bemerken, dass der Corsairlüfter in dieser Zeit unter Vollast, sprich 100% gegenüber dem temperaturgesteuerten Asus Lüfter lief und sich dadurch evt. einen kleinen Vorsprung hatte.

*5.4 Durchschnittstemperatur Corsair H50 - Flüssigkeitskühlung:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wurde die Durchschnittstemperatur aller 4 Cores verwendet.

*5.5 Vergleich Durchschnittstemperatur Corsair H50 VS Asus Silent Square Evo:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Diagramm wurden die Temperaturmittelwerte beider CPU Kühler verglichen. Interessant ist, dass der Kühlverlauf der beiden Kühler praktisch identisch 1:1 parallel mit 10°C Unterschied verläuft. Dies weisst darauf hin, dass die Art bzw. die Kühlwirkung sehr ähnlich ist, aber dennoch die Corsair H50 etwas effizienter arbeitet. Um dies genauer festzustellen müsste man einen Langzeittest über mehrere Stunden machen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall den 2h Stresstest des Corsairs H50 nachreichen.

*5.6 Anmerkungen*:

Weiter ist anzumerken, dass sich die bessere Kühleffizienz des Corsair H50 auch im Idle Betrieb herauskristallisieren konnte. Die Durchschnittstemperatur des Corsair H50 lag im Idle Betrieb bei 32.5°C, wo hingegen die Durchschnittstemperatur des Asus CPU Kühlers meist über 42°C lag. 

*5.7 Geräuschempfindung des Corsair H50*:

Auch bei der Geräuschentwicklung merkt man, dass Corsair wert auf hochwertige Materialien setzte. Die Pumpe ist während des ganzen Betriebes gänzlich unhörbar, respekt. Auch der Lüfter welcher mitgeliefert wurde ist von hoher Qualität. Es konnten während des Betriebes keine Schleifgeräusche oder sonstiges Pfeifen wahrgenommen werden. Es empfiehlt sich dennoch während des Normalbetriebes den Lüfter zu drosseln. Unter 100% Drehlast ist er gut hörbar. Dies liegt aber auch am hohen Luftzug, welcher entsteht. Bei Drosselung ist er praktisch unhörbar und die CPU Temperatur bleibt weiter in einem sehr guten Bereich im Idle Betrieb.

*Fazit:*

Meiner Meinung nach liefert Corsair für etwas über 60 Euro eine sehr hochwertige und kompakte Flüssigkeitskühlung, welche sehr leise und platzsparend arbeitet. Somit wäre sie auch ein Kandidat für kleinere Gehäuse, wo Kilobrocken schlichtweg kein Platz finden. In meinem Test und auch in vielen Anderen hat sich gezeigt, dass die Mini Kühlung sich hinter den grossen High-End Kühler in nichts zu verbergen hat. Im Gegenteil punktet sie in meinem Test durch bis zu 10°C tiefere Temperaturen gegenüber der Lüfterkühlung. Ob sich diese Effizienz über längere Zeit bewähren wird, werde ich im nächsten Test nachreichen. Auch die Verarbeitungsqualität ist erste Sahne.
Mein Tipp ganz klar: *Kaufempfehlung!*

*Für mich einen Volltreffer, für Andere einen Faustschlag ins Gesicht *

Ich hoffe ihr konntet von meinem Test profitieren. Gerne nehme ich Fragen, Comments, Kritik und Wünsche entgegen.

MFG

Gurango

*5.8 Anhang*

Nachträglich möchte ich euch noch einen kleinen Anhang geben mit Youtube Testvideos, welche ich rausgesucht habe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQxw9Sx1-Uk&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQxw9Sx1-Uk&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jx5usoClfDs&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jx5usoClfDs&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkdOK_uHMy0&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkdOK_uHMy0&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## icecold (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*

Hört sich interressant an.
Bin aufs Ergebniss gespannt.
MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*

Frage vorweg: 15 Minuten sind sehr wenig (aber für so einen Minikreislauf vielleicht ausreichend?). Hat sich die Temperatur in den letzten 5 Minuten geändert? Wie groß war die Änderung in den Minuten 5-10?


P.S.: Bitte nicht den halben CB-Artikel zitieren und zumindest jeden zitierten Teil kennzeichen. Das wurde hier z.B. bei den technischen Daten vergessen!


----------



## Gurango (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*

Ja gebe ich dir recht. 15minuten ist wenig. Aber wie du gesagt hast, war es ein Minitest. Dennoch hat sich einiges daraus kristallisiert. 
Werde alle Diagramm posten. Bitte noch um einen Moment Geduld. Schreibe momentan den Test fortweg.


----------



## p00nage (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*

also ich freue mich schon auf den Test jedoch würde ich Prime so min 2H laufen lassen weil was sind shcon 15min ... und naja der Luftkühler zählt auch nicht so zu den top lukü aufm markt ....

edit: meinst du du könntest den test nochmals durchführen mit 2h prime oder so ? weil dann ist sicher alles warm


----------



## Gurango (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*



p00nage schrieb:


> also ich freue mich schon auf den Test jedoch würde ich Prime so min 2H laufen lassen weil was sind shcon 15min ... und naja der Luftkühler zählt auch nicht so zu den top lukü aufm markt ....
> 
> edit: meinst du du könntest den test nochmals durchführen mit 2h prime oder so ? weil dann ist sicher alles warm



Du hast recht. 2h wären besser gewesen. Mir war das auch zum Zeitpunkt meines Testlaufes bewusst. Leider fehlt mir die Zeit und erhlich gesagt auch bisschen die Lust alles nochmals rauszureissen  Es war ne ziemliche Arbeit das Dings zu montieren. Aber ich werde Dir/Euch auf jedenfall einen 2stündigen Dauertest des Corsairs liefern. Evt. hat jemand von euch ein Q6700 oder einen ähnlichen 65nm Quad Core und einen High-end lüfter und könnte mir somit bisschen unter die Arme greifen.

Den 2stündigen Test werde ich versuchen morgen nachzuliefern.


----------



## Codex (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*

Ich frage mich wie viele Threads noch nötig sind in ALLEN gängigen Foren, damit es endlich klar ist das es KEINE WaKü ist, welt weit sind sich fast alle User einig, bis auf ein paar von denen man es nicht weiss, ob sie sich überhaupt mit dem Thema ausseinander gesetzt zu haben, oder nicht.

Googlet einfach nach Corsair H50, dann seht ihr es.

Was soll denn das!!!!!


----------



## Gurango (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*



Codex schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie viele Threads noch nötig sind in ALLEN gängigen Foren, damit es endlich klar ist das es KEINE WaKü ist, welt weit sind sich fast alle User einig, bis auf ein paar von denen man es nicht weiss, ob sie sich überhaupt mit dem Thema ausseinander gesetzt zu haben, oder nicht.
> 
> Googlet einfach nach Corsair H50, dann seht ihr es.
> 
> Was soll denn das!!!!!



Oh entschuldige tut mir leid, wollte dich nicht mit meinem Beitrag nicht verletzten. Ich beziehe mich mal auf den Beitrag von Computerbase. Die nennen es Flüssigkeitskühlung. Was genau drinn ist bleibt Firmengeheimnis. Und ach ja, auch eine normale Wasserkühlung besteht leider nicht nur aus destillierten Wasser, sondern hat auch noch andere Zusätze drinn.

Hmm warum nennt man es trotzdem Wasserkühlung ...


----------



## Phil_5 (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Wakü im Härtetest*



Gurango schrieb:


> Evt. hat jemand von euch ein Q6700 oder einen ähnlichen 65nm Quad Core und einen High-end lüfter und könnte mir somit bisschen unter die Arme greifen.
> 
> Den 2stündigen Test werde ich versuchen morgen nachzuliefern.



Mit Lukü kann ich leider nicht dienen, allerdings, falls Interesse besteht, hätte ich einen Q6600 mit ner Wakü + 360er Radi hier rumstehen. 

Man müsste sich halt bzgl. VCore + GHz absprechen.


----------



## Forti (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ich bin der Meinung das Dein "Airflow", also die Lüfterwirkungsrichtung Falsch ist. Die Luft muss aus dem Gehäuse raus und nicht rein befördert werden. Nur durch die exakten Luftströmung in einem PC ist auch eine 100% Wirksamkeit gewärleistet. Und Dein Argument wird jetzt sicherlich sein das Du nicht die "warme" Gehäuseluft zum kühlen des CPU Radiator nutzen möchtest, gebe ich Dir schon recht nur, ich finde das passt dann alles nicht so. Ausserdem wird die "warme" Gehäuseluft so sehr beschleunigt, das sie auch noch an diesem kleinen Singelradiator eine gute Kühlleistung hatt. Durch diese "falsche" Montage wärmt sich das Gehäuse noch mehr auf, keine effiziente Kühlung aller Komponenten in dem Gehäuse. Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung das dieses KEINE gute Wakü ist. Für genau 100€ bekomme ich eine CPU Wakü mit super Leistung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...serkuehlung-komplett-fuer-unter-70-eur-9.html


----------



## Masterwana (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Warum posten manche Leute hier einfach agressiv? Nur weil es keine Top-Wakü ist oder was?

*@ Gurango:* Wie rum arbeiten dien vorderen Lüfter? Lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Bin schon auf die ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Gurango (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Warum posten manche Leute hier einfach agressiv? Nur weil es keine Top-Wakü ist oder was?
> 
> *@ Gurango:* Wie rum arbeiten dien vorderen Lüfter? Lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Bin schon auf die ergebnisse gespannt.



So mein Bericht steht jetzt definitiv fertig auf den Beinen. Vielen Dank schon mal für die Kritiks und Anregungen. Nun zu euren Fragen.



> ich bin der Meinung das Dein "Airflow", also die Lüfterwirkungsrichtung Falsch ist. Die Luft muss aus dem Gehäuse raus und nicht rein befördert werden. Nur durch die exakten Luftströmung in einem PC ist auch eine 100% Wirksamkeit gewärleistet. Und Dein Argument wird jetzt sicherlich sein das Du nicht die "warme" Gehäuseluft zum kühlen des CPU Radiator nutzen möchtest, gebe ich Dir schon recht nur, ich finde das passt dann alles nicht so.



*Antwort:
*Dies dachte ich mir Anfangs auch. Aber hielt mich schlussendlich dennoch an die Anleitung von Corsair, welche beschreibt, dass die Luft von aussen nach innen blassen soll. Aber die Effizienz der Kühlung der Kühllamellen wird dadurch gesteigert. Nachtürlich hat man dann auch die warme Luft im Gehäuse, wie du schon gesagt hast.



> *@ Gurango:* Wie rum arbeiten dien vorderen Lüfter?



*Antwort:
*Momentan laufen die Lüfter gegenläufig, sprich auch die beiden Front 12cm Lüfter blasen ins Gehäuseinnere. Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, die beiden Frontlüfter nach aussen blasen zu lassen. Leider ist dorch die Öffnung seitlich und es befindetet sich einen Staubfilter noch zusätzlich davor, was meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich effizient sein wird. Das ist saugen schon besser.

Dass man für diesen Preis keine Topwakü bekommt ist ja irgendswie logisch. Das wäre wie eine Vergleichung zwischen einem Sportauto und einem Ferrari. Kosten beide mehr als ein normales Auto, der Andere halt doch noch ein bisschen mehr  Aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist halt super und kostet nicht viel mehr als nen guten Luftkühler. Zudem ist er viel platzsparender.


----------



## p00nage (5. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@forti ^^ von coisair wird des so angegeben das sie luft von außen ansaugen muss also passt des schon so beim test ist halt net gut für die restlichen teile aber naja die meisten kühler denken soweit net und schauen nur auf die cpu temp  (leider) naja ich kann ja meinen i7 mit tripple radi auch ma 2h prime laufen lassen ( sollte ja weng mehr abwärme erzeugen ^^ )

edit: 





Gurango schrieb:


> Dass man für diesen Preis keine Topwakü bekommt ist ja irgendswie logisch. Das wäre wie eine Vergleichung zwischen einem Sportauto und einem Ferrari. Kosten beide mehr als ein normales Auto, der Andere halt doch noch ein bisschen mehr  Aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist halt super und kostet nicht viel mehr als nen guten Luftkühler. Zudem ist er viel platzsparender.



werde mir deinen bericht gleich schonma anschaun aber es gibt ja schon dest da sind die top lukü sogar besser und günstiger deswegen zählt es find ich auch nicht das sie günstig ist   (alles meine meinung )


----------



## Fabian (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Schicker kleiner Test

Corsair gibt wahrscheinlich an das der Lüfter von außen die Luft durch den Radi drücken soll,da diese kälter als die Luft ist die sich im Gehäuse befindet.

Den Asus Kühler sehe ich nicht unter den High-End Kühler,ich frage mich wie die Corsair Kühlung sich z.B gegen einen IFX-14 oder den Prolimatec Megahalems schlägt die mit 1/2 guten Lüftern bestückt wären.
Dann wäre man ca. bei dem Preis der Corsair H50.


----------



## Masterwana (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Schöner Test 

Wenn ich mir jetzt nen neuen Kühler holen müsste würde ich mir vielleicht sogar ne H50 holen.
Das Belüftungskonzept meines Lian Li A05B sieht sogar vor, das die Luft hinten angesaugt wird.

Nur brauch ich eher wegen meiner GraKa denn der CPU eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Forti (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Als ertes mal ein Lob für die Arbeit die Du Dir gemacht hast. Sehr Detailiert und Aufschlussreich. Danke.

Aber: 
Der Aufbau ist, wie ich schon sagte, für den wahren Waküintusiasten falsch. Durch besseren Aufbau und Anordnung der Komponenten würde man sicherlich noch bessere Werte bekommen, was aber nicht geht durch die "minimalistiche" Ausstattung dieser "Flüssigkeitskühlung". <---noch ein negativer Punkt

Dann ist dein Luküler auch keine gute Wahl, wenn man mal Googelt bekommt man nur schlechtes Fazit über diesen zu lesen. 
Wenn Du das ganze mal mit einem Testsieger wie den Großglockner machen würdest würden da sicherlich ganz andere werte sichtbar werden (und nicht zum Vorteil der Wakü)

@Masterwana, wir posten nicht "agressiv", wir schreiben nur unsere eigenen Meinungen und Erfahrungswerte bezüglich Wakü. Es hat auch keiner behauptet das es immer eine Top Wakü sein MUSS (siehe meine Antwort). Wir wollen hier im Waküforum diejenigen mit unserer Erfahrung vor unnötigen und falschen Investitionen bewahren. Jeder kann sich aus dem was hier geschrieben wird seine eigene Meinung bilden und daraus folgend, schlussendlich selber Handeln. Und wenn ich Lese, das bspw 7 von 10 Usern die Ahnung von Wakü haben, schreiben man sollte die Finger von bestimmten Artikel lassen, werde ich wohl kaum in den nächsten Laden gehen und mir genau diese Artikel kaufen.

Ich möchte nicht abstreiten das diese Flüssigkeitskühlung auch ihre Abnehmer findet. Fertigpchersteller werden damit bestimmt tolle "Werbung" machen können: Jetzt mit eingebauter Wakü har har. 
Oder aber so manch ein kleiner Cube ist damit bestimmt bestückbar, verwendung würd sie viele finden. Doch eine richtige Wakü oder Flüssigkeitskühlung wird diese H50 nicht ersetzen können, geschweige den jemanden der wirklich Ahnung hatt Überzeugen.


----------



## exa (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

als Kritik muss ich nun melden, das der Test schlicht nicht die selben Bedingungen für beide Kühlungen nutzt...

denn so hättest du mit einem Blowhole dem Luftkühler kalte Luft von außen zuleiten müssen, denn der Luftkühler hatte in deinem Setup den Nachteil warme Gehäuseluft nutzen zu müssen für die Kühlung...

ergo hättest du wie schon gesagt entweder ein Blowhole nutzen müssen, oder aber den Lüfter innen am Radiator befestigen müssen, nach außen blasend...

joa und zu dem "High-end" Luftkühler von Asus ist ja auch schon alles gesagt^^

dennoch: Respekt für die ausfühliche und professionelle Arbeit!!!


----------



## Forti (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ich muss noch was Anmerken bzw loswerden: es wird hier immer nur von einem gesprochen, nämlich von der Temperatur. Das die Temperatur eine große Rolle spielt ist ja schon ok, nur vermisse ich bei den Test´s immer häufiger das "Drumherrum". Wartung, Sicherheit, Erweiterbar, Bauteile, Werkstoffe, Garantie etc rücken immer weiter in den Hintergrund und keiner der Testet verliert ein wort darüber. Ich habe nichts von geschönigten (ja das sehe ich so) Temperaturen, wenn der Rest der Ware mich nicht überzeugt. Ein Mercedes (als bsp) ist nur so gut wie sein schlechtestes Bauteil, und erst das Ganze insgesamt überzeugt oder aber auch nicht. Dieses hier nicht......mich nicht.


----------



## exa (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

jaaa, da könnte es durchaus Probleme geben mit der Virbration der Pumpe direkt auf der CPU, aber das wird sich erst zeigen müssen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Gurango schrieb:


> In diesem Diagramm wurden die Temperaturmittelwerte beider CPU Kühler verglichen. Interessant ist, dass der Kühlverlauf der beiden Kühler praktisch identisch 1:1 parallel mit 10°C Unterschied verläuft. Dies weisst darauf hin, dass die Art bzw. die Kühlwirkung sehr ähnlich ist, aber dennoch die Corsair H50 etwas effizienter arbeitet.



Es könnte auch einfach nur einen Hinweis darauf sein, dass die Corsair 10°C kältere Außenluft zur Kühlung nutzt, wärend der SilentSquare die heiße Luft im Gehäuse umwälzen musste.
Ohne eine Angabe zur Gehäuseinnentemperatur und idealerweise einen zweiten LuKü-Test mit ebenfalls gedrehter Luftführung fällt der Vergleich sehr schwer.



> Die Pumpe ist während des ganzen Betriebes gänzlich unhörbar, respekt. Auch der Lüfter welcher mitgeliefert wurde ist von hoher Qualität. Es konnten während des Betriebes keine Schleifgeräusche oder sonstiges Pfeifen wahrgenommen werden. Es empfiehlt sich dennoch während des Normalbetriebes den Lüfter zu drosseln.



Hast du irgendwelche Vergleichswerte, anhand derer man abschätzen kann, was für dich "unhörbar" ist?
Und bis auf welche Drehzahl hast du den Lüfter gedrosselt?


----------



## Fabian (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ein Test im offenen Aubau würde wohl die am besten verwendbarsten Ergebnsse liefern...


----------



## Codex (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@Gurango:

Dein Beitrag verletzt mich nicht, es ist nur, wenn ich von USA bis Deutschland Testberichte lese, dass das Teil einfach nichts taugt und hier wo auch die User gleicher Meinung sind, werden trotzdem neue Threads erstellt, immer nach gleichen Schema in gängigen Foren.

Ich will hier nichts unterstellen, aber .......................................................

Flüssigkeitskühlung=Wasserkühlung, der eine ist alter Begriff der andere neu.

@Masterwana: 

Warum findest du es agressiv, wenn einer die Fakten auf den Tisch haut????

@ All:

Wenn ihr englisch könnt empfehle ich euch das Review von Kyle auf Hardforum.com zu lesen, es ist herrlich.


----------



## Gurango (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> nur vermisse ich bei den Test´s immer häufiger das "Drumherrum". Wartung, Sicherheit, Erweiterbar, Bauteile, Werkstoffe, Garantie etc rücken immer weiter in den Hintergrund und keiner der Testet verliert ein wort darüber.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Vielleicht hier noch einige Aspekte darüber. Laut Corsair ist das System komplett Wartungsfrei und soll 50'000 Betriebsstunden hinhalten. Auch wenn du es gerne warten möchtest, ist die nicht möglich, weil es komplett geschlossen ist, man kann es nicht öffnen. Dadurch ist es auch nicht erweiterbar, dafür bräuchte man schon eine richtige Wakü. Über die Werkstoffe kann ich dir leider auch nichts genauer sagen. Alles was ich weiss, ist dass der Kühlkörper mit der integrierten Pumpe einen Kupferboden zur Wärmeableitung hat. Das ganze ist mit hochwertigen Hardplastik ummantelt. Die Schläuche sind ebenfalls aus relativ steifen Plastik, können aber dennoch gebogen werden. Bei den Kühllamellen tippe ich auf Aluminium. Leider stand auf meinem Kaufbeleg nichts über die Garantie. Auf der Homepage von Corsair wird 2 Jahre Garantie angegeben. 



> Hast du irgendwelche Vergleichswerte, anhand derer man abschätzen kann, was für dich "unhörbar" ist?
> Und bis auf welche Drehzahl hast du den Lüfter gedrosselt?


Nein, Vergleichswerte kann ich dir leider keine liefern. Jedenfalls war alles Andere im Gehäuse vor der Pumpe zu hören. Auch Computerbase ist eigentlich der selben Meinung in ihrem Test. Die Drehzahl habe ich nicht abgelesen, da ich den Lüfter mit der Zahlmann Lüftersteuerung gedrosselt habe. Eine Umdrehungsanzeige ist nicht vorhanden.

In diesem Youtube sieht ihr ein Dauertest einer Person welcher eigentlich genau das Selbe wie ich gemacht hatte, einfach über 20h, sehr interessant.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQxw9Sx1-Uk&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQxw9Sx1-Uk&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

In diesem Video wird ein Core i7 920 @ 3.6GHz auf die Stabilität mit dem Corsair H50 getestet. Da wäre meiner Meinung nach schon eine richtige Wakü sinnvoller. Da die CPU zwischen 83 - 89°C heiss wurde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkdOK_uHMy0&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkdOK_uHMy0&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Forti (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ja diesen "tollen" Test kennen wir schon^^ : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...asserkuehlung-komplett-fuer-unter-70-eur.html

hm, irgendwie höhre bzw lese ich immer nur: Computerbase Computerbase Computerbase, ich meine es ist eine gute seite, keine frage. aber so ein richtig eigener Test von Dir ist das ja irgendwie nicht. Sry aber ich lese hir so gut wie nichts davon das es auch negative Seiten gibt, alles mehr so Werbemässig bezogen, und Zitatmässig. Ich möchte nicht sagen das ich Deine Arbeit nicht schätze, nur es fallen eben einige wichtige Dinge auf.


----------



## Gurango (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> Dein Beitrag verletzt mich nicht, es ist nur, wenn ich von USA bis Deutschland Testberichte lese, *dass das Teil einfach nichts taugt* und hier wo auch die User gleicher Meinung sind, werden trotzdem neue Threads erstellt, immer nach gleichen Schema in gängigen Foren.



Ok du schreibst immer, dass das Teil nichts taugt. Jetzt mal aus einer ganz neutralen Sicht würde ich gerne von dir wissen in Referenz zu was das Teil nichts taugt? Es haben nun doch schon etliche Tests bewiesen, dass das gute kleine Ding doch mit High-end Kühler problemlos mithalten kann. Was nach dir soviel heisst, das diese auch nichts taugen, da ja beide auf dem selben Kühlniveau liegen. 

Ist ja logisch, dass ein solches Ding nicht mit einer richtigen Wakü verglichen werden kann. Da kann ich auch nicht viel dazu sagen, da mir dort die Erfahrung fehlt. Deshalb habe ich auch in meinem ganzen Bericht schön brav die grossen Wakü Systeme in Ruhe gelassen. Also freue mich auf deine Argumentation.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

kann man die H-50 auch auf der graka montieren???(also vielleicht mit selbstgebauter halterung oder so??)oder passt das dann alles nicht??
und welche kühlung war denn lauter??könntest du vielleicht mal beide mit dem selben lüfter testen?


----------



## Codex (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Das wurde doch schon mehrere male erwähnt, am besten liest du die Komentare von Turbostaat auf CB

@ MetallSimon:

Es gibt eine GraKa lösung von Cool-IT, die ist so ähnlich.


----------



## Forti (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Gurango schrieb:


> Ok du schreibst immer, dass das Teil nichts taugt. Jetzt mal aus einer ganz neutralen Sicht würde ich gerne von dir wissen in Referenz zu was das Teil nichts taugt? Es haben nun doch schon etliche Tests bewiesen, dass das gute kleine Ding doch mit High-end Kühler problemlos mithalten kann. Was nach dir soviel heisst, das diese auch nichts taugen, da ja beide auf dem selben Kühlniveau liegen.



welcher Test hat bewiesen das die H-50 mit einer preiswerten aber vollkommen guten/ausreichenden CPU-only Wakü  "problemlos" mithalten kann? Ich habe darüber noch nichtz gelesen. Der 1. Grund der mir dafür einfällt ist, das sicherlich jeder der sich ein wenig mit dem Thema Wakü auseinandersetzt weiss, das wenn die H-50 gegen eine besagte Wakü antritt dieser Gnadenlos verlieren wird. Die H-50 wird evtl in Sachen Kühlleistung auf einigen CPU´s mithalten können, doch spielt für viele auch das von mir angesprochene "Drummherrum" eine gewichtige Rolle. Und mal Ehrlich, wer packt das Teil auf seinen neuen CoreI7 und freut sich über Temps jenseitz von Gut und Böse? Wohl nur Dumme Menschen oder die, die posen wollen und sagen "ich hab ne Wakü" *britzel* achja und ne neue CPU 

was vergessen: mach doch einfach mal den Test gegen diese "minimale" Wakü: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...serkuehlung-komplett-fuer-unter-70-eur-9.html
finde das Bild bei mir nicht mehr deswegen der Post.
Sicherlich gibt es jemanden hier der noch mehr Fachwissen aufweist als ich, evtl kann derjenige ja mal eine gute Wakü für ca 100€ zusammenstellen, wenn meine auswahl nichts taugen sollte.


----------



## Gurango (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@Forti 





> welcher Test hat bewiesen das die H-50 mit einer preiswerten aber vollkommen guten/ausreichenden CPU-only Wakü "problemlos" mithalten kann? Ich habe darüber noch nichtz gelesen. Der 1. Grund der mir dafür einfällt ist, das sicherlich jeder der sich ein wenig mit dem Thema Wakü auseinandersetzt weiss, das wenn die H-50 gegen eine besagte Wakü antritt dieser Gnadenlos verlieren wird. Die H-50 wird evtl in Sachen Kühlleistung auf einigen CPU´s mithalten können, doch spielt für viele auch das von mir angesprochene "Drummherrum" eine gewichtige Rolle.



Wie schon gesagt meinte ich High-End Luftkühlung und nicht Wasserkühlung als Referenz zur Corsair H50. Ich bin ja vielleicht etwas blöde aber nicht naiv und behaupte, dass mein Sportwagen eine Chance gegen einen Ferrari hat.


----------



## Forti (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Du nicht aber andere unerfahrene. Und mein Zitat hast du glaube falsch verstanden. Es bezog sich auf die äusserung von Dir, Zitat: "Es haben nun doch schon etliche Tests bewiesen, dass das gute kleine Ding doch mit High-end Kühler problemlos mithalten kann." Zitat ende. Welche Test????? Gegen High End? Was High End, Lukü? *LoL* Wakü? *LoLoL*


----------



## Codex (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@Forti:

Selbst wenn das Set nichts taugen sollte, man kann da ja die Komponenten austauschen/erweitern, was bei H50 absolut nicht der fall wäre. Es gibt auch von namenhaften WaKü-Herstellern Sets für 75€.

@Gurango:

Wenn H50 gegen Luftkühler konkurrenz machen soll, warum werden dann immer unter Wasserkühlung die Threads erstellt?


----------



## Gurango (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Codex schrieb:


> @Forti:
> 
> Selbst wenn das Set nichts taugen sollte, man kann da ja die Komponenten austauschen/erweitern, was bei H50 absolut nicht der fall wäre. Es gibt auch von namenhaften WaKü-Herstellern Sets für 75€.
> 
> ...



Ja die Antwort ist relativ simple. Das Produkt passt überhaupt nicht in den Thread Lüfterkühlung. Nur der Vergleich wurde mit Lukü gemacht. Und ich kann dir auch sagen, weshalb die meisten es mit Lukü aus dem High-end Bereich vergleichen ... Weil es ihnen ebenfalls bewusst ist, dass dieses Produkt keine Chance gegen eine normale Wakü hat und einen solchen Test wenig Sinn machen würde. Ein Vergleich wäre natürlich mal interessant. Zudem ist dieses Produkt ein Nischenprodukt zwischen Luftkühlung und Wakü. Quasi ein Kompromiss zwischen beiden, nur dass es halt viel weniger Platz in Anspruch nimmt als die riesen Lukü. Demnach auch wie schon von vielen geschrieben interessant für kleine Gehäuse.


----------



## Forti (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

interesant für kleine Gehäuse: meine auch^^. Na egal lassen wir das. Dein Test und die von Dir geleistete Arbeit war gut, nur das Produkt überzeug mich halt nicht.
Ich wünche Dir dennoch viel Spass hier im Forum


----------



## Codex (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Sorry, aber ich verstehe weder dich noch Abzug86 noch andere, die dieses Produkt mit biegen und brechen verteidigen wollen. 

Vor allen Dingen diese Aussage " ein Nischenprodukt zwischen Luftkühlung und Wakü. Quasi ein Kompromiss zwischen beiden " was soll denn das sein ein LuWaKü, es klingt wie einer der Hawai Inseln, Sponge Bob lässt grüssen.

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch ein noob und erkenne es nicht was für ein bahnbrechendes Produkt das ist.


----------



## Gurango (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Codex schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe weder dich noch Abzug86 noch andere, die dieses Produkt mit biegen und brechen verteidigen wollen.
> 
> Vor allen Dingen diese Aussage " ein Nischenprodukt zwischen Luftkühlung und Wakü. Quasi ein Kompromiss zwischen beiden " was soll denn das sein ein LuWaKü, es klingt wie einer der Hawai Inseln, Sponge Bob lässt grüssen.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich ja auch ein noob und erkenne es nicht was für ein bahnbrechendes Produkt das ist.



Vielleicht bist du einfach auch nur ein chronischer Nörgeler und gar kein Noob. Nein ich verteidige das Produkt nicht, nur unangemessene Kritik.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Also hier herrscht ein Umgangston...weia 



Gurango schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du einfach auch nur ein chronischer Nörgeler und gar kein Noob. Nein ich verteidige das Produkt nicht, nur unangemessene Kritik.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Codex, du könntest dich mal ein bisschen zurückhalten. Solch ein agressives Verhalten ist echt nicht schön.

Zum Test: Für Einsteiger oder faule Leute ist diese Lösung doch interessant. Egal, unter welche Kategorie das Gerät fällt, es hat wahrscheinlich seine Daseinsberechtigung...wenn auch nicht lange


----------



## Codex (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ich bin nicht agressiv und habe niemanden beleidigt, vielleicht seid ihr ein bisschen zu weich (wäre auch eine Möglichkeit oder?).

Wer entscheidet bitte welche Kritik angemessen welche unangemessen ist, dass was ich sage, (was du kritik nennst ) sind Fakten aus anderen reviews.

Wie auch immer viel Spass noch


----------



## Malkav85 (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Codex schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht agressiv und habe niemanden beleidigt, *vielleicht seid ihr ein bisschen zu weich (wäre auch eine Möglichkeit oder?)*.
> 
> Wer entscheidet bitte welche Kritik angemessen welche unangemessen ist, dass was ich sage, (was du kritik nennst ) sind Fakten aus anderen reviews.
> 
> Wie auch immer viel Spass noch


 
Du schreibst einfach nur herablassend. Das hat nichts mit "weich" zu tun, sondern mit dem Umgangston und der ist in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht. 

Oder möchtest du, das Leute mit dir so umgehen? 

Aber wie dem auch sei. BTT bitte.


----------



## DonBes (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Gute Arbeit @Gurango
Was mich nur nicht so ganz überzeugt ist dein alter Luftkühler aber egal...Übrigens hab ich jedes mal verstanden dass du das Ding mit Luftkühlern vergleichst im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier^^Ist ja nervig...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> kann man die H-50 auch auf der graka montieren???(also vielleicht mit selbstgebauter halterung oder so??)oder passt das dann alles nicht??



Wenn ich mir die Höhe der Kühler/Pumpeneinheit angucke, dann würden bei einer Montage auf einer Grafikkarte so ziemlich alle anderen Slots blockiert werden.



Forti schrieb:


> Du nicht aber andere unerfahrene. Und mein Zitat hast du glaube falsch verstanden. Es bezog sich auf die äusserung von Dir, Zitat: "Es haben nun doch schon etliche Tests bewiesen, dass das gute kleine Ding doch mit High-end Kühler problemlos mithalten kann." Zitat ende. Welche Test????? Gegen High End? Was High End, Lukü? *LoL* Wakü? *LoLoL*



Wie aus sämtlichen seiner Vergleichen und dem Wort "Kühler" (eine Einheit, nicht eine komplette "Kühlung") hervorgeht, wird er wohl Luftkühlung meinen. Und tatsächlich sortiert sich das Ding in mehreren Tests in die Topriege der Luftkühler ein.



Gurango schrieb:


> Ja die Antwort ist relativ simple. Das Produkt passt überhaupt nicht in den Thread Lüfterkühlung.



Dieses Produkt hat hier mitlerweile zwei eigene Threads und keiner davon heißt "Lüfterkühlung".



> Nur der Vergleich wurde mit Lukü gemacht. Und ich kann dir auch sagen, weshalb die meisten es mit Lukü aus dem High-end Bereich vergleichen ... Weil es ihnen ebenfalls bewusst ist, dass dieses Produkt keine Chance gegen eine normale Wakü hat und einen solchen Test wenig Sinn machen würde.



Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass der Preis dem einer High-End-Luftkühlung am ähnlichsten ist?




Bezüglich des allgemeinen Umgangstones hier kann ich mich den Forderungen nach "back to topic" und sachlichen Formulierungen. Es geht hier um eine Kühlung ihre Eigenschaften. Es geht nicht um anderen Nutzer des Forums und es geht auch nicht darum, 30mal seine abwertende Meinung zu äußern, in der Hoffnung, dass möglichst viele Wiederholungen Belege oder Argumentation ersetzen können.


----------



## Forti (7. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

jetzt hatt ein Mod gesprochen und keiner sagt mehr was, schade.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Weils hier nicht mehr ums Thema ging, sondern nur noch um die Meinungsverschiedenheit 

Zum Thema: Ich würde gerne mal weiter Luftkühler im Vergleich sehen, auch wenn ich mittlerweile eine Wasserkühlung mein Eigen nenne.


----------



## Forti (7. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

jepp, mal einen Testsieger aus der PCGH zb. Und auch mal jemanden der das ganze gegen eine Minimalistische Wakü testet wäre nice. Ich habe leider nicht die finanzielen mittel, sonnst würde ich das sofort machen. (als Familienvater von 3 Kinder kann ich heutzutage nicht mehr einfach mal so 150€ für einen Test ausgeben)


----------



## OLK (16. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hallo Gurango, Danke für Deinen Test!

ich habe vor mir das lian li pc-x500 sowie den corsair h50 kühler zu kaufen. meine überlegung war folgende:

um maximale cpu kühlung zu erreichen, muss man dem radiator frischluft zuführen. ich dachte mir nun das es mit diesem gehäuse evtl möglich sein müsste, den radiator am oberen frontlüfter zu betreiben. dann bliebe der "normale" air-flow erhalten und die cpu bekäme frischluftkühlung.

ist das möglich??? vielen dank für die antwort und vllt auch fürs ausprobieren 

 zusätzlich würde ich vllt den radiator direkt am gehäuse befestigen um so noch ein kleines bißchen mehr wärme abführen zu können?

gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Der Radiator bremst den Luftstrom gewaltig, daher würde wenig bis gar kein Luftstrom entstehen hinter diesem.

Von daher solltest du dir einen anderen Platz suchen, um den Kühler samt Lüfter zu befestigen.


----------



## OLK (16. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

auch wenn der luftstrom an dieser stelle verringert wird, es gibt immer noch 1 einblasenden und 2 ausblasende lüfter in diesem gehäuse. letztendlich kommt das was du hinten rausdrückst überwiegend vorne rein. 

für mich gibt es (bezogen auf das o.g. gehäuse) nur 2 sinnvole einbaulösungen:

hinten, gehäuseluft ausblasend oder eben vorne einblasend. bei allen anderen lösungen bläst du im abstand von ca 30cm gegeneinander oder müssstest die warme luft nach vorne unten ausblasen... halte ich beides für weniger sinnvoll!


----------



## mmayr (16. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Erstmal danke für deine Mühen und deine Tests. Find ich toll, dass Leute so was machen. Kostet immerhin eine Menge Zeit!

Umso besch...... finde ich, wenn irgendwelche "Profis" (oder auch nicht) daherkommen und so einen Test madig machen und vllt. den Tester auch noch blöd anmachen, weil er etwas vllt. nicht ganz richtig gemacht hat. Ich hab mit den gesamten Thread durchgelesen und musste mich teilweise wirklich ärgern. Wem das Produk nicht gefällt, der kaufts sich halt nicht. 

Hattest du die CPU übertaktet? Mein Q9650 @ 3,8 GHZ wird nämlich trotz 240er Radi und (ich hoffe) gutem Airflow im Gehäuse wärmer als deine Test-CPU!

LG mmayr


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

also es ist ein sehr schöner test aber wie hier schon einige gesagt haben ohne einen gescheiten luftkühler sagt dieser test wenig aus

wär interessant wenn der eben mit einem sehr guten luftkühler konkurieren müsste

und man kann auch dieses ergebnis anschauen
Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 6) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase

die leistung ist ja allein gesehen gut aber wenn man dann die anderen produkte ansieht die nicht wirklich schlechter sind ist die kühlleistung doch nichtmehr so gut

wie man sieht ist der mugen2 mit ca35€ nicht wirklich schlechter max 1,5°grad

und wenn man dann sieht was die corsair wakü kostet ist es meiner meinung nach p/l mäßig nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## OLK (19. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



OLK schrieb:


> Hallo Gurango, Danke für Deinen Test!
> 
> ich habe vor mir das lian li pc-x500 sowie den corsair h50 kühler zu kaufen. meine überlegung war folgende:
> 
> ...



hey Gurango, lebst du noch?


----------



## Gurango (21. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



OLK schrieb:


> hey Gurango, lebst du noch?



Hallo OLK. Sorry, ja lebe immer noch, war jetzt nur schon länger nicht mehr im Forum. Hätte schon fast gedacht, dass der Thread gestorben ist. Aber freut mich umso mehr, dass nach wie vor Interesse an diesem Thema besteht und der Thread wieder belebt wird. 
Jedenfalls schon mal vielen Dank für die Blumen an euch allen. 

Kurz zu deinen Fragen. Das Lian Li Gehäuse kann ich dir echt empfehlen. Man merkt, dass Lian Li hier wirklich nur edle Materialien verwendet hat. Und man hat im unteren Bereich, wo das MB, Graka usw. installiert ist wirklich neh menge Platz und en super Luftfluss. Es gibt ja noch den grösseren Bruder des X500, welcher sozusagen noch ein Stockwerk mehr hat, in welches 8 oder 10 HD's reingehen. Wenn du Dir das Gehäuse kaufst, muss du Dir einfach im klaren sein, dass du nicht mehr als 2 HD's installieren kannst. Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich nichts zu bemängeln. Achja, die darin verbauten Lian Li lüfter sind nicht gerade die leisesten und man sollte sie auf jedenfall drosseln. Ich in meinem Fall wechselte alle 4 12cm Gehäuselüfter durch Noiseblocker S2-Series aus. Zudem werden diese durch eine Zahlmann Lüftersteuerung reguliert. 

Zu deiner Frage, ob du den Corsair H50 Radiator auch im oberen Festplattenbereich installieren kann, muss ich dir leider schon im Voraus mit nein beantworten. Das Gehäuse ist strikt und auch absichtlich in 3 Abschnitte geteilt. Sprich du kämest mit den Schläuchen gar nie bis dort hoch. Zudem ist es dort oben bisschen eng für den Wärmeausstausch.
Corsair empfiehlt, dass der Lüfter gegen die Lamellen blässt, sprich demnach ins Gehäuse. Das würde bedeuten, dass du vorzugsweise, dein ganzen Luftkreislauf ändern müsstes (von hinten statt nach vorne, statt wie vorgehsehen von vorne nach hinten). Ich muss meine Lüfter auch noch umstellen. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass die Lüfter vorne seitlich aus dem Gehäuse ausblassen. Zudem ist ein super schnell entfernbarer Staubfilter dazwischen. Weiss halt nicht wie förderlich dies für den Luftfluss sein wird.

Weitere Fragen zum Gehäuse werde ich dir gerne beantworten.


----------



## david430 (22. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

hab ma ne frage, Du hast doch den kühler praktisch mach innen montiert an den 120 mm befestigungen, ist es auch möglich, den an der aussenseite zu befestigen???, das würde mich interessieren, weil das dann sicher noch ma die temps runtersetzen würde....

auf dem bild ist dann zu sehen, dass man so einen hinteren riegel wegmacht, und dann durch den dadurch gewonnenen freiraum die kabel stecken kann...


----------



## OLK (22. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

hey Gurango, danke für die Antwort!

A) 

du hast mich aber leider völlig falsch verstanden. meine idee war den radiator vorne zu betreiben sodas er mit frischluft gespeist wird und gleichzeitig der gehäuse airflow erhalten bleibt. du hast ihn links an der rückseite einblasend montiert, meine frage ob man ihn in dem gehäuse nicht einfach rechts (oben) an dem frontlüfter einblasend montieren kann. das würde gleich 2 fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen. 

B)

ich habe nun auch schon ein paar mal gehört das man mit dem gehäuse nur 2festplatten vernünftig montieren kann. habe mir dann etliche bilder angeschaut und bin zu dem ergebnis gekommen, das es doch gehen müsste. mein netzteil ist 16cm tief, würdest du wirklich behaupten, das geht gar nicht? notfalls kann man ja noch ins 5 und 3 zoll fach eine einbauen, aber auf die 2 wollte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten.


@david:

versteh nicht ganz, den radiator kannst du natürlich auch außen montieren, nur muss Du bedenken das die schläuche des H50 nicht abnehmbar sind. eine montage auf der außenseite kann ich mir ohne bearbeitung des gehäuses nicht vorstellen. denkbar wäre den radiator samt kabel durch die 12cm lüfteröffnung zu stecken und an zwei eingeschnittenen löchern die schläuche zu platzieren. sieht dann aus wie ein " Ö " nur das die pünktchen vom ö mit der öffnung " O " verbunden (offen) sein müssen.


----------



## david430 (22. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

also das ist kein problem, hab es oben zwar beschrieben, aber die beschreibung versteh ich selbst nicht ganz, weil mir da die namen fehlen , jedenfalls hätte ich dann halt die grafikkarte rausgenommen und dann wäre ja praktisch dort genug freiraum, dann hätte ich den kühler angeschlossen, die grafikkarte auch wieder dran und ein blende wäre dann halt offen, wo die schläuche dann platz hätte, dadurch könnte dann natürlich staub eintreten, aber das dürfte ich dann auch noch lösen...


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

interessanter test, ich weiß zwar nicht was ich davon halten soll allerdings ist das ganze sehr interessant und gut gemacht worden von dir


----------



## Woohoo (23. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Würde das Gerät auch gerne mal ausprobieren. Ist das irgendwo schon bestellbar und lieferbar?


----------



## Gurango (24. August 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



OLK schrieb:


> hey Gurango, danke für die Antwort!
> 
> A)
> 
> ...



Sorry für die lange Wartezeit. Habe mal kurz in das Gehäuse geschaut. Nach meinem Ermessen, müsste man den H50 auch an der Front montieren können, zumindest am oberen der beiden Frontlüfter. Unten würde eine längere Grafikkarte den Weg versperren.

Also wenn du beim Ort dennoch HD's einbauen möchtest. Dann wird das wirklich verdammt eng. Denn da hat sich Lian li wirklich nich so viel gedacht. Am besten und vermutlich nur dann würdest du es vielleicht hinkriegen, wenn du ein Netzteil mit Cablemanagment hast, damit du wenigstens die nicht verwendeten Kabel entfernen kannst.


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

So hab das Gerät mal auf einem Q9550 E0 @ 3.6Ghz getestet. Nach 1 Std. Prime folgende Temps 46° 43° 44° 48°. Zimmertemperatur 20°

Dabei muss noch gesagt werden das der Airflow ziemlich schlecht sein muss. Luft von hinten rein ins Gehäuse vorne zwei 80mm Lüfter ebenfals rein. Warme Luft wird nur durch das Netzteil nach aussen gebracht. Also da muss natürlich noch optimiert werden. Trotzdem sind die Temperaturen recht ok denke ich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Lohnt es sich denn, ihn mit dem Mugen 2 zu tauschen ?


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hatte noch den Mugen 1. 
Also in meinem Fall hat sich die Geräuschentwicklung verbessert, der große Kühler steckt nicht mehr im Gehäuse, man kann schneller mal den Kühler demontieren und vor allem die Temperaturen sind besser. Und einem bleibt die Reinigung des Mugen erspart. Der wurde in meinem Gehäuse ohne Filter immer schön dreckig. 
Habe aber leider nur einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Q6600@3,5Ghz (66°-68°) und Q9550@3,6Ghz (unter 49°). Von daher nicht direkt vergleichbar weil die Temperaturen beim Q9550 generell niedriger sind.

Der gesamte Airflow muss aber noch angepasst werden.


----------



## On/OFF (11. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Für den Preis ist es eine gute Alternative wenn man keinen High-End-Luftkühler hat und überlegt sich einen guten CPU-Kühler zu kaufen. 

Eine Frage noch , wie sieht es mit Sockelwechsel aus zb. AM2 usw.. passt der auf alle Sockel?


----------



## Woohoo (11. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Es sind Befestigungen für den Sockel 775 und 1366 dabei. Aber ich glaube man bekommt auch Halterungen für AMD Sockel.


----------



## On/OFF (11. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Kann jemand mal den Kühlblock zersägen ?  bzw auseianderbauen? Wie siehts drin aus?  

Ich habe leider keine feine Bandsäge und auch keinen H50 zur Verfügung.


----------



## david430 (11. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

also es gibts kits für amds sockel aber die muss man beantragen bei corsair usa... und das kostet versandkosten zum einschiffen etc.


----------



## david430 (21. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

bald kommt meiner, dann schau ich mal, was es bringt, den kühler draußen zu montieren...


----------



## graebens (21. September 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

mich haut der Test nicht vom Hocker wobei man bedenken muss das es für das Geld schon für manche User eine Alternative zur Lüftkkühlung ist.
Es ist auf jedenfall gelungen was Corsair sa auf die Beine gestellt hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

 Hab mir die Corsair-H50 zugelegt, hatte vorher einen Noctua-u12p und bin im großen und ganzen recht positiv angetan. Ich hatte leider noch nicht viel Zeit zum experimentieren, habs erstmal so installiert wie von Corsair gefordert, werd mich aber nochmal ranmachen.

Ich meld mich nochmal.

3Tage später...

Also bis jetzt läuft das Teil super, kurz gesagt sind die Temperaturen niedriger (3°~5°). Das ist nicht der Hammer, aber die Kühlleistung bleibt konstant. Hatte da vorher Probleme durch meinen Nforce 780i Chipsatz (viel Wärme) in Verbindung mit einem Antec P182 (wenig Zuluft).  Meine Temperaturen im Innenraum sind nicht höher geworden, da mein Chipsatz nun durch den Radi mitversorgt wird. Meine Konfiguration bildet vielleicht auch eine Ausnahme aber ich hab bisher nur Vorteile durch diese Kühlmethode. Eine "große, flexible,hochwertige" Wakü wäre sicher noch besser aber soviel kann ich nicht investieren. Ob das Teil jetzt was taugt oder nicht wird die Zeit zeigen.

Also wenn man nicht gerade einen i7 @ 4GHz  kühlen will kann damit durchaus Freude haben.


----------



## pmkrefeld (6. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Weiß jemand ob es für das Ding Sockel 1156 Halterungen gibt/geben wird?


----------



## weizenleiche (6. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

jap, Corsair H50 ballert. Mein AMD X3 720BE übertaktet auf 3,5 GHz @ 1,4 Volt wird runtergekühlt auf 27°C standby und 46°C @ Load.

Das das AMD Bracket Kit jetzt was kostet war zwar früher nicht so, aber die 5 € sollte jeder über haben....

Auch von mir klare Kaufempfehlung  Trotztdem wird das Ding jetzt einer richtigen WaKü weichen, man hat beim H50 einfach kein richtiges WaKü feeling,.

Das Bracket Kit gibts jetzt schon bei Caseking!


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@all
ist in der jetzigen Revision das Amd 
Retentionmodul dabei?
thx


----------



## nobbi77 (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

In der aktuellen Produktbeschreibung bei Caseking sind alle Sockel unterstützt.

Nun aber mal zum Test:
Ich finde ihn sehr gut gemacht und die Kühlleistung schein wirklich OK zu sein.
Für mich käme das teil (demnächst) in Frage, da mein XFX 780iSLI Mobo den CPU Kühler im eingebauten Zustand zu weit rechts,also im Tower oben hat. In meinem CM 690 habe ich so nur die Wahl: Deckellüfter oder großen CPU-Kühler.
Die Corsair-Lösung würde da wieder alles erledigen: Sie ist schmal genug,damit die Deckellüfter passen und mit dem 120er Radi kann ich sie zusätzlich einfach in die Front einbauen.
Fazit wäre: Besserer Airflow und gute Kühlleistung bei Lüftervolbestückung.

Also: Danke für den Test, für meinen Spezialfall hat man mir die wichtigen Antworten alle gegeben.


----------



## Madz (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Kauf dir lieber eine Wakü aus Eintelteilen! Die ist besser und erweiterbar.


----------



## Ampere (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hey Leute.

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an euch:
Ich habe auch mit dem Corsair H50 geliebäugelt und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ihn zu kaufen. Grund: Mein derzeitiges Kühlkonzept würde versagen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Lüfter je nach Gehäusekühlkozept besser oder schlechter für den Einbau geeignet ist. Ein Airflow ist wichtig um die im Gehäuseinneren die wärme abzuleiten. 

Nun meine Überlegung:

Ich habe das Antec Sonata 500 Gehäuse welches über einen 120mm Lüfter im hinteren Gehäuseteil verfügt um den Airflow zu erzeugen. An der Front befindet sich ein Staubfilter. Wenn ich anstelle dieses Lüfters nun den H50 anbringen würde und den 120mm Lüfter an der Front anbringen würde, dabei beide Lüfter einblasen lassen würde, würde ja die Luft also durch 2 Lüfter reinkommen und durch den Netzteillüfter, der nach ausen bläst, nach drausen transportiert werden können. Somit müsste eigentlich der Airflow aufrecht erhalten werden können. Und eine Art Karminwirkung kann auch erziehlt werden. 

Ist meine Überlegung richtig oder flasch?

Edit: Hab im Bild "Corsair H50" falsch geschrieben. Sorry


----------



## Pommes (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Nur der Netzteillüfter für die komplette Abluft ist zu wenig. Am besten einen im Deckel drin


----------



## Ampere (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Ich glaube es würde zu einem Luftstau kommen. 

DENNOCH wenn die Luft wo rein kommt, dann muss sie auch wieder wo raus. Und durch den Druckausgleich würde die Luft ja förmlich "rausgepresst" werden. (nicht zu wörtlich nehmen).
Die Luft weicht doch immer dort hin aus wo sie am Wiederstandtslosesten fließen kann. 

Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Pommes (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Habe die H50 und einen 23cm Lüfter im Deckel, man kann die Wärme deutlich merken.
Dass es zu einem Stau kommt ist nicht unbedingt gedacht, nur heizt die warme Luft alles andere zusätzlich auf. Kommt aber auch auf die CPU an


----------



## Ampere (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@light-clocker

Tja, du hast einen 230mm Lüfter im Deckel aber mein Netzteil hat glaube ich einen 80 oder 90 mmm Lüfter. Ob man das vergleichen kann? 
Welches Kühlprinzip hast du im Gehäuse?


----------



## Pommes (27. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

CM HAF 932, also viel Wind im Gehäuse


----------



## Ampere (30. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

push (meine Frage bezüglich "Netzteilentlüftung")


----------



## exa (30. November 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

lass es, es ist in keinem Fall mit einem 23cm lüfter zu vergleichen

wenn dann solltest du in den Deckel ein Loch sägen, um noch einen 120er einsetzen zu können; ansonsten gilt: wenn Wakü, dann richtig!

dann kannst du auch den Radiator einsetzen wo du willst


----------



## ole88 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

in unsrem MM steht ein alienware pc mit eben dieser cpu kühlung einem i7 920 und zwei gtx260 nun wird dieser pc aber als wakü pc beschrieben, und musste ziemlich schmunzeln wie der angestellte des fachmarktes mir denn pc öffnete und eigentlich hitzestau und eine shlechte kühlung vorprogrammiert waren da kabel ect denn luftsrom aufs erheblichste behinderten


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hat mal Jemand probiert einen Lüfter vor und einen Lüfter hinter den Radiator zu klemmen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ja das bringt stolze ein bis zwei °C


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Na Spitze, lohnt sich der Wechsel von einem Megahalems zur H50?


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Nein. Lieber den Megahalems verkaufen und ~150€ in eine Einstiegs-Wakü investieren. Die hält dir locker 4-5 oder noch mehr Jahre.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ja hab auch schon überlegt mir ne Wakü zu gönnen, aber hab gelesen, dass das warten/befüllen mit einer 12V Pumpe recht aufwändig ist.


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Nein, nicht im Geringsten. Wartung braucht das System sowieso kaum. Maximal alle 4-5 Monate 1 Schnapsglas Wasser nachfüllen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hab irgendwas mit überbrücken beim ATX-Stecker gelesen, steh nicht auf solche Bastellösungen.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> Hab irgendwas mit überbrücken beim ATX-Stecker gelesen, steh nicht auf solche Bastellösungen.



Das machst du nur beim befüllen, damit falls was leckt nicht
deine Hardware geschrottet wird. Macht man halt, damit 
nur die Pumpe läuft.

Nachher brauchst du das nicht mehr


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ja na das ist klar.  Was muss ich denn da genau machen?


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Beim 24 Pin das grüne Kabel mit nem massekabel (schwarz)
verbinden, damit das NT denkt, dass es an nem Mainboard hängt.

Google hilft sonst auch


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Bin grad am suchen, find aber nichts wirklich hilfreiches.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



			
				Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Beim 24 Pin das grüne Kabel mit nem massekabel (schwarz)
> verbinden, damit das NT denkt, dass es an nem Mainboard hängt.



Das musst du machen


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Einfach den NT Überbrücker auf den ATX Stecker stecken, vorher Wasser in den AGb und dann nur die Pumpe ans NT anschliessen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Das mach ich aber nur bei der Erstbefüllung oder? Danach muss ich nur alle paar Monate einfach nen Schluck Wasser in der AGB kippen?


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Genau.


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Was brauch ich an Radiatoren, wenn ich bei meinem System (siehe Sig) CPU und GPU kühlen will? Reichen ein Dual und ein Single Radiator? Was wäre das für ein Temperaturunterschied gegenüber meinem Megahalems?


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Da es hier langsam in Kaufberatung abdriftet, möchte ichd ich bitten, dass du im Zusammenstellungsforum (hier im Wakü-Bereich) einen Thread eröffnest.

Nützliche Angaben wären:

maximalbudget
zu kühlende Hardware
interner oder externer Aufbau
vorhandenes Gehäuse
Ziele der Wakü


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

OK, alles klar, danke erstmal.


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Aber nochmal ganz zurück zum test (welcher übrigens super ist ), wegen airflow und so, hab gelesen dass wenn man den lüfter so dreht, das er nach aussen bläst macht das nicht so einen unterschied, der CPU sei sogar noch kühler geworden, was für mich eigentlich sinn ergibt, da es im Gehäuse einen Wärmestau gibt und so die CPU von allen seiten stark erhitzt wird. (Sorry das die antwort spät kommt, hab den thread übersehen )


----------



## Mindfuck (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Wollte auch mal meinen senf dazu geben Zur H50: Der Einbau ist leicht und in der Anleitung knapp aber schlüssig erklärt. Man sollte jedoch zuvor im Bios den Lüfterkanal an dem die Pumpe angeschlossen wird auf 100% stellen. 80% reicht auch aber vor dem Einbau immer kontrollieren! Auf keinen Fall den Q-Fan mode benutzen. Die Pumpe könnte beim Start nicht anlaufen und die Cpu zerstören!!! Wärmeleitpaste nehm ich  die Mx-3. Das was da drauf ist ist nicht so effizient. Der beigelegte Lüfter dreht im idle mit etwa 800 Umdrehungen hier ist er nicht wahrzunehmen. Unter Vollast hört man ihn dafür deutlich Raus. (1000-1600upm) Zu den temps. Im idle bei meinem Phenom 2 965 mit 125 tdp bei 3,8Ghz @1,37 V hab ich etwa 34° bei Zimmertemperatur (22°) unter Vollast hab ich als Maximum nach 30 Minuten Everest 48°C. Nachteile: Das Handbuch sieht vor den Lüfter einblasend anzubringen in der Reihenfolge: Gehäuseblech->Lüfter->Radiator. Toll fand ich das net!  1. es entstehen Luftverwirbelungen und die machen Lärm.      2. warme Luft wird auf die Komponenten geblasen. Ich habs jetzt so: Gehäuseblech->Radiator->Lüfter ausblasend. Somit wird auch Wärme vom Radiator ans Gehäuse abgegeben. Es gibt keine Luftverwirbelungen und der Luftstrom stimmt wieder! Durch den Wegfall des Cpu-lüfters wird die Northbridge auf meinem Crossshair2 über 80° grad heiß und der Ram wird nicht mehr mitgekühlt! Somit musste ich wieder einen Lüfter ins Sidepanel basteln. Jetzt hab ich erträgliche 60° immernoch viel aber geht. Ich empfehle dazu die be quiet silent wings Lüfter die sind bei 7V unhörbar und machen viel durchsatz. Ein weiterer Nachteil: Das Teil macht lust auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung xD Fazit: Für den Preis Schlägt es jeden Luftkühler. Ausreichend Luft zum Übertakten hat er auch! Wenn man alles so beachtet ist er auf jedenfall eine Kaufempfehlung! mfg


----------



## Madz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> Das Teil macht lust auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung xD


Dann mal los! Du weisst ja sicher wo du beraten wirst.


----------



## WallaceXIV (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Also ich weiß es.


----------



## F@br!x (3. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hey,

also ich wollte mir das Crosair Obsidian 800 D holen und bin dabei über die H50 gestolpert.. und nun habe ich ne Frage, wenn ich den Radiator am Deckel in der Mitte befestige und links davon zusätzliche Luft in Gehäuse blase sowie am Heck die Luft rausbefördere sollte der Luftstrom doch eigentl. iO sein.... und der Kühlblock sollte noch bissl Wnind abbekommen

würden da evtl. noch paar Temps rausspingen die man gut macht und könnte man dann das Gerät für nen Q66 @ 3.2 Nutzen ?


thx und mfg


----------



## Madz (3. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Dein Plan ist, wegen der unflexiblen, zu kurzen Schläuche zum Scheitern verurteilt. Noch ein Nachteil der H50.

Kauf dir lieber so etwas:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8e408ae1aa0188bc51a1b4ad9c3afcc0

DAS hat wirklich Leistung, ist leiser und ausbaufähig.


----------



## F@br!x (3. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Link geht ne 



ok nun gehts... naja da das meine ersten Versuche in die Richtung mit Wasser/Flüssigkeit zukühlen  wäre mir so ein KIt schon lieber 

gibts den andere und bessere Hersteller wie Modelle die efektiver sind


----------



## Madz (3. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ein Kit? Meine Zusammenstellung ist sehr gut. Kannst du so kaufen.


----------



## F@br!x (3. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ja da magst du recht haben nur kann ich es ne beurteilen da ich davon null Plan hab aber mich würde halt trotzdem interessieren was der Markt da noch zubieten hat in die Richtung damit ich mir dann doch selber meine Meinung und mein Urteil bilden kann


----------



## Madz (3. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Also für den Preis bekommst du nichts Besseres. Glaub mir! Ich mache den Kram schon seit 2003. 

Und fertige Sets kannst du eh vergessen, weil sie immer Komponenten enthalten, die man eigentlich nicht haben will bzw. durch bessere Teile ersetzen muss.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (17. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

hi leutz

auch mal senf von mir 

also was corsair/asetek da liefert muss gefallen/ oder auch nicht^^
mir gefällts 

wollte euch mal nach euren temps fragen, bes. interessiert wäre ich an amd temps

weil

hab grad mal wieder prime95 am laufen
alles 4 kerne @3ghz 

folgendes

am h50 rad hängen 2 coolink swif2pwm, die über lüftersteuerung via mainboard via speedfan auf 60% laufen.
nach x stunden prime95 knackt die cpu die 40°C nicht! 

EDIT:
schließe aber auf einen software fehler seitens prime unter win7 
unter vista läuft alles und wir erreichen ~48°C unter last
EDIT ende

(btw. lufttemp 20-22°C)

ist da was faul, oder sind die phenom II wirklich so kühle gemüter ?

wollte wissen, ob das stimmen kann - schön wenn 

edit:

sehe grade, dass hier ein phenom 2 auch 34°C idle hat 
aber unter last ist der zu hoch 




Mindfuck schrieb:


> ...
> (1000-1600upm) Zu den temps. Im idle bei meinem Phenom 2  965 mit 125 tdp bei 3,8Ghz @1,37 V hab ich etwa 34° bei Zimmertemperatur  (22°) unter Vollast hab ich als Maximum nach 30 Minuten Everest 48°C. ...


----------



## hydro (17. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Die Cores bei meinem p2 965 haben im Idle 25°C unter Last 37, darf aber die Graka nich beansprucht werden, sonst werden es auch mal 43 :>

Und die CPU temp die ausgelesen wird naja, bei 22°C Umgebung - 18°C idle ^^ und Last irgendwo da bei 30. Aber die stimmen ja eh nicht


----------



## Chrombacher (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hi, hab meine H50 gestern einbaut und bin begeistert
Mein Phenom II rennt nun aud 3,8GHz mit 1,4125V und das bei nur 53°C bei 24°C-25°C Zimmertemperatur.

Wie habt ihr einen zweiten Lüfter am Radiator befestigt und mit welchen Temps kann ich dadurch rechnen?


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

sind die 53°C im idle ??? 

puh zum vgl. 1 vs 2 lüfter kann ich nichts sagen, hab von anfang an 2 lüfter drangepappt

aber ich kann sagen, dass lüfter hier was ausmachen^^

hab 2 coolink swif2 pwm - und schaffe wie gessagt lt. speedfan bei 55-60% knappe 33-34°C idle

in BFBC werden es max. 45°C


----------



## hydro (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Bei Prime unter 40°C und bei BFBC 45°C?! oO


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

also angaben lt. speedfan ^^

deswegen wollt ich ja mal nachhaken

dass der h50 gut ist wieß ich ja ^^
aber so gut 


das mit prime und bf hat wohl was mit software zu tun ...

seit ein paar tagen spinnen zB prime und everest (home) 
--> soll heißen prime startet alle 4 kerne, aber nur 3 machen dauerhaft weiter ?!??!
--> everst erkennt auch nur 3 auslastungen ??!!??
------> sobald ich aber in allen anderen proggis wie speedfan, taskmanager, etc. nachschaue, sehe ich deutlich 4 kerne die arbeiten, v.a unterschedlich ausgelastete kerne .
------> hab dann mal zum spaß everest in der 30 tage trial draufgehauen und siehe da - 4 kerne arbeiten

also ist irgendwas mit preime net i.O. ...

hmm das letzte was ich installiert hab war avira antivir ^^

kurz und bündig:
prime macht nen fehler und lastet nur 3 kerne aus, was es vorher nicht tat

ich kann mit jedem x beliebigen tool exakt die auslastungen aller 4 kerne sehen

früher als prime noch funktionierte kam er auch auf ca. 47/48°C nach stunden


ah btw. ich nutze vista 64 bit - da geht alles noch ^^
und auf win7 64 bit mag prime mich zZ nicht so ^^

viell. hat das ja was damit zu tun


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

in deiner Sig ist zu lesen dass du an sich einen X3 hast den du aber als X4 laufen lässt! Möglicherweise ist der Kern der von AMD abgeschaltet wurde ja an seinem Endgültigen Lebensende angelangt. (kann immer wieder betonen, AMD schaltet die Kerne nicht aus Spaas ab!!!)


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

negativ

genauer lesen

das prime prob ist nur unter win 7 ,  was ich zZ mehr nutze
und everst home erkennts net
everst ultimate erkennt den spaß wieder

unter vista 64 läuft alles 1a

da ist softwaremäßig der wurm drin


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

jein, Windows 7 hat einen neuen Scheduler, welcher vielleicht die CPU anders anspricht, und hier deine CPU versagt, einzige möglichkeit dies sicher auszuschliessen wäre eine neuinstallation von deinem Windows 7.

Aber wie gesagt dass der 4Kern abgeschaltet ist, hat schon eine Ursache.


----------



## hydro (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Rum wie num, mit z.b. HWMonitor siehst du ja alle Kerntemperaturen aufgelistet, da siehst du ja auch ob Prime den 4. Kern belastet oder nicht - weil laut Coretemp hab ich auch eine CPU temp von 31°C, was imo zu wenig ist


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

da gibts nur e1 prob wenn man den 4. kern freishaltet kommen sowohl in hw mon als auch in overdrive temps von 0 oder - 256°C raus 

aber alle 4 liefern temps^^


EDIT :

bin  grad in vista, prime : tada läuft alles
*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
EDIT 2 :

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol

hab grad gesehn, dass ich in win 7 ne alte prime version nutze ^^ 25.8
in vista 25.11 ^^  hab jetzt 25.11 auf 7 laufen und es arbeiten auch alle kerne richtig und die temps sind wieder lt. speedfan bei  42°C+


und der h50 verrichtet tapfer und effektiv seinen dienst*


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

kann jedem passieren


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

jetzt mal was anderes, wo baut ihr eure h50 rein

frontal als intake
hinten als exhaust

anderswo ?


----------



## exa (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

wenns geht würde ich ihn oben einbauen...


----------



## arcDaniel (18. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Gehäuse Antec P180 "mini" (CPU AMD PhenomII X4 965BE C3 orig. Takt)
H50: hinten als intake, ober der 200mm Lüfter saugt per Kamineffekt die ganze heisse Luft weg.
Unten, vorn bei meiner 5870 bläst noch ein 120mm bequiet silentwing (intake) die GPU etwas kühler.

Temps: idle
GPU: 36°C
CPU: 27°C

Prime:
CPU: max 40°C


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (19. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

womit ließt du die temps aus ?


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

mit dem HWMonitor, sehr übersichtlich, und denke wenn für CPU-Z als referenz für cpu-infos genommen wird kann HWMonitor nicht schlecht sein, kommt ja von den gleichen entwicklern


----------



## feldspat (21. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Habe mir für meinen PC auch den H50 gekauft.
Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mich an die Einbauanleitung von Corsair halten soll, bzgl der Luftstromrichtung.

Wie wäre es mit meinem Gehäuse (Lancool K62) am besten?
Ich habe 2 Bilder angehängt.
Ich denke ich werde das Netzteil mit der Lüfteröffnung nach unten einbauen (Bild: Luftstrom 2.jpg)

Oder ist es besser, es umgekehrt einzubauen (wegen zusätzlichem "Rausblase-Lüfter"; Luftstrom 1.jpg)

Wie sollte ich den Lüfter am Radiator des H50 blasen lassen in meinem Gehäuse?

Und wie würdet Ihr das Netzteil einbauen?
Und hängt die Lüfterrichtung am Radiator auch mit der Netzteilposition zusammen?

Mfg

PS: Hoffentlich wisst ihr was ich meine.


----------



## Chrombacher (21. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ich denke du wirst kein großen Unterschied merken. Ob das Netzteil nun kalte Luft vom Gehäuseboden oder direkt von draußen anzieht spielt bei der CPU Temp denke keine Rolle, da du ja oben schon 2 fette 140er sitzen hast
Ich persönlich wäre für die erste Variante, so zieht dein Netzteil keinen Schmutz/Staub an.


----------



## feldspat (21. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Naja. Staub würde es nicht ziehen, weil unten auch noch ein Staubfilter verbaut ist.

Aber mir gehts ja auch eher um die Radiator-Lüfter Position. Also vor allem Lüfterrichtung am Radiator.

Und nicht NUR im Bezug auf CPU Temps, sonder auch Gehäuse Temps und Luftverwirbeluingen
Mfg


----------



## Chrombacher (21. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ich hatte mal die Lüfter umgedreht, also ins Gehäuse rein pustend und die Temps waren bis auf 1°C-2°C  identisch, als kein großer Vorteil.
Dafür hatte ich 5°C mehr beim Mainboard, 7°C mehr bei der GPU und die  Lüfter waren etwas lauter durch Verwirbelungen.

Ob das bei dir auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich habe nur hinten und vorne jeweils Platz für einen 120er Lüfter.


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

sehr netter Test, ich bleib trotzdem bei meiner "richtigen" Wakü


----------



## feldspat (21. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Dann probier ich einfach aus, was besser ist.
Lasse ich den Lüfter des Radiators des H50 einmal raus und einmal reinblasen und lasse jedes Mal Prime und Furmark ne halbe Stunde laufen.

Dann wird mal ja sehen, wo die Temps der CPU, GPU, DDR, NB etc. am besten sind.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hallo allle zusammen habe mal eine Frgae da ich meinen H50 jetzt bekommen habe und ihn etwas testen will gegen meine Luftkühler.
Einmal geht es mir um die WLP ist die gut oder lieber eine neue drauf ich nutze die Zalman ZM-STG1 die auch sehr gut ist.
Dann will ich denn Kühler auch mit zwei Lüfter testen ob es was bringt und ganz wichtig da er hinten angebracht wird soll er ja reinblasen was aber kein Problem sein dürfte da oben zwei 120mm Lüfter sitzen die ordentlich 150m3/h an Luft abführen können.
Ach falls von bedeutung es ist die neue Revesion wo auch auf denn Sockel 1156 passt.
Also würde mich sehr über ein paar Antworten freuen vorallem wegen der WLP und ob es sinn macht ihn mit zwei Lüfter zu betreiben , Mfg Snapstar

Ach was mir noch einfällt ist das der Lüfter ja einen 4Pin Anschluss hat also PWM, kann ich ihn an meine Lüfterseuerung anschliesen Scyth Kaze Master die Anschlüsse sind auch für 4 Pin gedacht also ist das schon mal kein Problem bloss ich weis nicht ob sich der Lüfter dann selber regelt oder doch nicht.
Also bitte um eure Hilfe damit ich die Tests bald beginnen kann und mein Sys 1156 ist auch bald fertig mal schauen wie er sich da schlägt gegen meine Luftkühler , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja die Lüfterkonfig sieht so aus wie bei @feldspat bloss das, dass NT von unten die luft ansaugt und das neben dem NT ein 120mm Lüfter ist der noch zusätzlich auf die Graka blässt da auf der Graka der Kühler AC Accelero Extreme GTX280 und der wirbelt ja auch die Luft durchs Gehäuse deswegen auch das NT nach unten damit es da keine Verwirbelungen gibt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## exa (26. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ein Lüfter mit 4Pin regelt sich nicht selbst, da muss ne Steuerung dran... ob die jetz vom Mainboard kommt, oder von der Lüftersteuerung is egal...

Sinn macht ein 2. Lüfter nicht, der bringt bis zu 3°C

Die Wärmeleitpaste reicht, wenn du eine andere einsetzen willst ist das ok, aber extra eine Kaufen dafür würde ich nicht, bringt auch denk ich mal max 5°C


----------



## Chrombacher (27. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Wenn du das alles zusammen zählst hätte man im optimalen Fall aber schon 8°C
Selbst 5°C wären doch ok oder nicht?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

O.K. danke euch, WLP habe ich ja noch genug und ich werde ihn ja erst mal mit dem Lüfter von Corsair testen und dann mit zwei Lüftern.
Ach ja danke auch zwecks dem Anschluss, also kann ich ihn ohne Probleme an die Lüftersteuerung anschliesen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chrombacher (27. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Jop Lüftersteuerung geht ohne Probleme, lasse die Pumpe und meine beiden Lüfter vom Board regeln


----------



## exa (28. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

naja wenn man für 5°C 20 Euro ausgibt... was anderes isses natürlich wenn man das Zeug zuhause rumliegen hat...


----------



## snapstar123 (29. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ja habe ja alles was ich brauche, ich habe ihn mit nur dem Corsair Kühler verbaut und noch mit dem Scyth Slip Stream 1600RPM, bringt aber nur unter Last so ca. 2°C.
WLP habe ich noch nicht getestet da ist noch die von Corsair drauf werde es aber auch noch testen.
Mir macht was anderes Sorgen und zwar die Schleuche da sie sehr gespannt sind und mehr gerade stehen richtung Seitenteil und nicht nach unten wie bei denn anderen auf denn Screens.
Ach ja wie ist es am besten denn Radiator zu montieren und auch denn Kühler-Pumpe so wie ich es jetzt habe oder anders.
Bei machne hängt der Radiator ja so das die Schläuche oben sind und bei machen ist der kühler auch andersrum also das man denn Schriftzug von Corsair auf dem Kopfsteht.
Was würdet ihr sagen vorallem wegen denn Schläuchen da ich nicht mal das Seitenteil zu machen könnte weil eben die Schläuche sehr gespannt sind und nicht wie bei anderen nach unten hängen.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen was ihr am besten machen würdet, auf jeden fall schlägt er meinen Thermalrigthe Ultra 120 Extreme aber an denn IFX-14 kommt er nicht drann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schrotti (29. März 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> sehr netter Test, ich bleib trotzdem bei meiner "richtigen" Wakü



Dito.

Da hängt dann nämlich mehr dran als nur die CPU.

Ansonsten aber ein sehr guter Kurztest.


----------



## wolfpower (13. April 2010)

*AW: Spacer*



Gurango schrieb:


> _Meine Version des Kühlblockeibaus (vereinfacht):_
> Mir persönlich gelang es nach der Anleitung von Corsair nicht. Das Ganze ist so knapp bemessen, dass man entweder den Kühlblock nicht drehen konnte, weil die Schrauben zu fest angezogen waren oder sich die Schrauben während des Drehen wieder lösten, weil sie zu wenig angezogen wurden. Ich persönlich entfernte den Halterungsring von der Hauptplatine und rastete danach den Kühlblock ausserhalb des Gehäuses ein. Vorsichtig setzte ich danach den Halterungsring mit dem Kühlblock wieder ein und schraubte das Ding fest. Ging einiges einfacher.



genau so hab ichs gemacht, viel besser als die reguläre Methode


----------



## MK1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

wenn nen Staubfilter drin ist würd ich das Netzteil von unten frische Luft ansaugen lassen - hat folgende Vorteile 
1. die kältere Luft von aussen kühlt besser ( wie beim H50 ) - wenn der Lüfter im NT geregelt ist ( gehe davon aus ) ist das NT demzufolge auch leiser - im Idle Modus vieleicht nicht so auffällig - unter Last bzw teillast könnte es was ausmachen 
2. wenn Seitenteillüfter - die frische Lüft vom Seitenlüfter - eigentlich für die Graka - wird nicht zum Teil vom Nt gleich wieder abgesaugt

im übrigen hab ich vor es genauso zu machen wie du - 2 * 140 oben zum absaugen - den H50 im sandwich - ein 120 vorm Radiator zum einblasen einen 2 ten 120 hinterm Radiator auch einblasend / einziehend  und vorn einen 120 einblasend - im Seitenteil sitzt nen 200 einblasend  

somit hätten wir 2 *120 + 1 * 200 einblasend und 2* 140 + Graka absaugend das Netzteil bleibt aussen vor - da es von unten saugt und nach hinten die Luft abführt

alle die merkwürdig finden das der H50 die warme Luft einbläst möchte ich daran erinnern das der normale Luftkühler die Wärme ebenso ins Gehäuse abgibt - bei nomalen Stock Lüftern streicht sie direkt über die anderen Bauteile und erwärmt diese - beim H50 ist das normalerweise nicht der Fall - ( kommt halt auf die Position an ) 
im Prinzip ist es nicht s anderes als die Abwärme der CPU - ob die nun vom Lüftkühler im case verwirbelt wird - oder die H50 die Abwärme einbläst kommt gleich - nur das der H50 ne höhere Kühlleistung hat aufgrund der kälteren Aussenluft während der Luftkühler sich normalerweise mit der wärmeren Caseluft begnügen muss -kann mann die Abluft des H50 gleich wieder nach oben abführen ( wie von mir mit den 2 * 140 geplant ) sollten sich auch keine Bauteile oder das Case selbst aufheizen im gegenteil - da die 2* 140 mehr Abluft absaugen als der 120 ( wenn auch im Sandwich )  einbläst - wird die kalte Luft vom 200 Lüfter - zumindest der Teil der nicht von der Graka nach draussen gepustet wird  über die Bauteile streichen und nach oben weggehen


vom Sandwich beim h50 verspreche ich mir eigentlich das er im normalbetrieb  mit geringerer Laufzahl der 2 Lüfter dieselbe Kühlleistung erbringt wie mit nur einem - mit 2 Lüftern die zusammen arbeiten und meinetwegen auf 60 Prozent laufen und dieselbe Kühlleisung entfachen wie ein einzelner mit 80 Prozent - dann ist es mir die 4 Euro fur den 2 ten 120 allemal wert - ob s so ist - werd s erleben Case samt Lüftern + H50 sollten bis zum Wochenende geliefert sein ...


----------



## MK1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@ schrotti - natürlich is mir klar das ne normale Wakü flexibler + leistungsfähiger ist + leiser - aber auch - abgesehen vom gefummel - samt  Cpu + Graka Kühler leider auch 5 - 6 mal so teuer ... - jedenfalls die etwas vernünftigeren die ab 200 euro aufwärts anfangen

intereressant - allerdings derzeit leider nur für den OEM Markt wäre die von Asetek ( baugleich mit  h50 ) Variante samt CPU + Graka Kühler und + 2x 120 Radiator Eiskaltmacher.de - Asetek OEM Wasserkühlung - wie gesagt - leider vorerst nur OEM


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Die Asetek ist aber ein einziger großer Schrott. Du vergisst anscheinend, dass man eine gute, richtige Wakü nicht nur 1-2 Jahre, sondern sehr viel länger, nämlich mindestens 5 oder noch deutlich mehr Jahre nutzen kann.


----------



## MK1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

wie kommste denn jetzt auf 1 - 2 Jahre - bei dem H50 gibt Corsair 50.000 Stunden Betriebsdauer an - bei 24h Tag * 365 Tage = 8760 h 
50.000 / 8760 = 5,7 Jahre - aber wer hat schon den PC 5,7 Jahre am Stück laufen .... - die Pumpe is halt das einzige Verschleissteil 
natürlich hast du in dem Sinne recht - wenn nen neuer Sockel kommt kann man bei ner " richtigen " WaKü den Kühler tauschen  aber wenn ich beim H50 sehe das nen simpler tausch der Backplate ihn AM 2/3 / LGA 1156
 oder 1366 kompatibel macht ist meine Sorge da auch nicht so gross

PS : was Asetek als Laufzeit der Pumpe angibt weiss ich natürlich nicht - is halt nen OEM Produkt - sollte es auf den freien Markt kommen und nicht mehr als 80 - 90 Euro kosten ist es defenitiv ne Alternative zur " echten " WaKü - zumindest wenn sie die Kühlleistung des Graka Kühlers noch steigern in ner 2 Revision für den freien Markt

letzte Anmerkung : Die Strukturen werden immer kleiner - die spannungen immer niedriger - die Abwärme sinkt - gleichwohl bei OC mehr Abwärme erzeugt wird - 32 nm wird keine 1,5 v mehr brauchen um 4 Ghz zu erreichen bzw zudem ich bezweifle das 32 nm überhaupt 1,5 V dauerhaft vertragen würden - dementgegen kann man natürlich halten das die Strukturen immer komplexer werden - letztendlich sehe ich jedoch auch was AMD mit dem 1090 T 6 Kerner gemacht 6 Kerne mit der TDP des 4 Kern Vorgängers - 125 w - möglich gemacht durch einen getunten 45 nm Fertigungsprozess mit einem Low K Dieletrikum 
exakt diesen 1090 T hab ich mir zugelegt - und selbst mit dem Serien Lüftkühler kommt er bei 1,45 V auf 4 GHZ - alle 6 Kerne - allerdings hört der Lüfter sich unter Last an wie n Fön - deswegen  hab ich mir den H50 bestellt -es soll leiser werden zu einem vertretbaren Preis - ne " echte " Wakü gibt s halt nicht für 62 Euro .... - ich hab eh nicht vor die CPU bis auf s letzte zu Quälen - die letzten 200 / 300 Mhz machen den braten nicht fett - ganz zu schweigen von den 1,5 V und mehr - die 4 GHz reichen mir bei 1,45 V - den Prime hab ich allerdings nicht gewagt mit den Stock Cooler sondern nur Vantage hab ich durchlaufen lassen


----------



## exa (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



MK1 schrieb:


> letzte Anmerkung : Die Strukturen werden immer kleiner - die spannungen immer niedriger - die Abwärme sinkt - gleichwohl bei OC mehr Abwärme erzeugt wird - 32 nm wird keine 1,5 v mehr brauchen um 4 Ghz zu erreichen bzw zudem ich bezweifle das 32 nm überhaupt 1,5 V dauerhaft vertragen würden - dementgegen kann man natürlich halten das die Strukturen immer komplexer werden - letztendlich sehe ich jedoch auch was AMD mit dem 1090 T 6 Kerner gemacht 6 Kerne mit der TDP des 4 Kern Vorgängers - 125 w - möglich gemacht durch einen getunten 45 nm Fertigungsprozess mit einem Low K Dieletrikum
> exakt diesen 1090 T hab ich mir zugelegt - und selbst mit dem Serien Lüftkühler kommt er bei 1,45 V auf 4 GHZ - alle 6 Kerne - allerdings hört der Lüfter sich unter Last an wie n Fön - deswegen  hab ich mir den H50 bestellt -es soll leiser werden zu einem vertretbaren Preis - ne " echte " Wakü gibt s halt nicht für 62 Euro .... - ich hab eh nicht vor die CPU bis auf s letzte zu Quälen - die letzten 200 / 300 Mhz machen den braten nicht fett - ganz zu schweigen von den 1,5 V und mehr - die 4 GHz reichen mir bei 1,45 V - den Prime hab ich allerdings nicht gewagt mit den Stock Cooler sondern nur Vantage hab ich durchlaufen lassen



deine Sache ob du deinem Prozzi 1,45 Volt dauerhaft antun willst...

Abwärme sinkt??? wo denn? hab noch keinen Prozzi entdeckt, der weniger Abwärme hatte als der Vorgänger...


----------



## Domowoi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Ich glaube er meint im Vergleich. Denn eine 32nm CPU kann kühler bleiben als eine 65nm CPU bei ähnlichen/gleichen Einstellungen.


----------



## MK1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@ Exa - nein - ich hab nicht vor den Prozzi  dauerhaft mit 4 Ghz laufen zu lassen aber man hat ja Turbocore eingeführt - eigentlich habe ich vor den Prozzi mit 3,6 Ghz @ 1,35 v laufen zu lassen mit Turbo auf 3,8 bzw 4 Ghz - mit 1,45 kommt auf die Geräuschkulisse an - Overdrive kann das sehr flexibel handhaben - kann auch sein das mit einer potenteren Kühlung die Spannung auch leicht abgesenkt werden kann - im Idle Modus laufen die Kerne eh auf 800 Mhz @ 1,2 V ( cool n quiet ) - die meisten Spiele nutzen meist nur 2 -4 Kerne - also gibt man den Turbo auf 2 - 4 Kerne - ein Game das alle 6 Kerne nutzt braucht keinen Turbo mehr ( kenn derzeit allerdings keines ) - kann sein das ich ihn beim encoden auf 4 Ghz juble - kommt ganz auf den H50 an - 2 Tage noch - dann erst mal fluchen und alles aus den alten Gehäuse rupfen und ins neue transplantieren
fürs übertakten - klick klick bei Overdrive - ne Black Edition is was feines ...
vieleicht lass ich ihn auch beim Standardtakt von 3,2 Ghz @ 1,3 v - wobei ich bestimmt auch etwas undervolting versuchen werde - und geh nur mit dem Turbo auf 3,8 bzw 4 Ghz - denn wie gesagt - Overdrive ist sehr flexibel - man kann die Anzahl der Kerne mit Turbo bestimmen , den Takt und die Voltzahl - man ist nicht auf die 400 Mhz angewiesen bei der Turbocoresteuerung - allerdings weist Overdrive nen kleinen Bug auf - bei der Turbocoresteuerung  wird die Voltzahl nicht mit abgespeichert sondern stellt sich bei Neustart automatisch auf 1,45 v

genauer austesten was geht und was nicht werd ich erst mit dem h50 und den dann niedrigeren Temperaturen derzeit ist der Standard Lüfter drauf - welche Taktzahl ich letztendlich nutze hängt dann auch vom Geräuschpegel ab - dazu brauch ich den H50 - den ich noch nicht hab...


----------



## MK1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



exa schrieb:


> deine Sache ob du deinem Prozzi 1,45 Volt dauerhaft antun willst...
> 
> Abwärme sinkt??? wo denn? hab noch keinen Prozzi entdeckt, der weniger Abwärme hatte als der Vorgänger...



betrachte mal die TDP = Thermal Design Power der neuen i7 auf 45 nm Basis und ältere auf Sockel 775

zb INTEL Core 2 Extreme QX9650 @ 3 Ghz = 130 W Sockel 775

INTEL Core i7-870 @ 2,933 = 95 W  Sockel 1156

eine merkwürdigkeit hab ich allerdings beim Sockel 1366 entdeckt INTEL Desktop Prozessoren, Prozessor-Typ: Quad-Core - 4x, CPU-Sockel: Sockel LGA1366 glaubt man der Aufstellung haben alle Prozzis - egal ob 2,5 Ghz oder 3,33 ne TDP von 130 W - muss wohl so sein - selbst bei Intel ist es so angegeben -
der einzigste 32 nm Vertreter ist der Hexacore INTEL Core i7-980X mit 6 Kernen und 130 W @ 3,3 Ghz - eines darf man zudem nicht bei den Intel s vergessen - die alten hatten 4 Kerne - die neuen 4 + 4 virtuelle - das macht die Kerne komplexer und grösser - vor allem der Cache birgt eine grosse Anzahl von Transistoren - je mehr Transistoren desto mehr Strombedarf 

daher kannn man eher die AMD s vergleichen da der Kern im Prinzip noch der gleiche ist ( K10 bzw K10.5 ) zb AMD Phenom X4 9750 (HD9750XAGHBOX) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de der AMD Phenom X4 9750 @2,4 Ghz 65 nm Basis - 125 W dagegen AMD Athlon II X4 610e (AD610EHDGMBOX) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de der AMD Athlon II X4 @2400 45 nm mit nur 45 W bzw der Phenom 2 AMD Phenom II X4 910e (HD910EOCGMBOX) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de allerdings auf 2,6 Ghz mit 65 W - 2,4 hab ich da nicht mehr gefunden - bleibt das Design gleich sinkt der Strombedarf bei einem shrink - 
wird der Prozzi jedoch komplexer - erhält mehr Cache + mehr Kerne / mehr Ghz wird dieser Vorteil wieder aufgefressen - allerdings hat man sich in der Vergangenheit immer an 130 bis max 140 W TDP gehalten ( @ stock speeds )


----------



## Madz (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> wie kommste denn jetzt auf 1 - 2 Jahre


NOrmale Hardware wird nur 1-2 Jahre verwendet. Dafür geben manche Leute 500-600€ aus (Beispielsweise Grafikkarten). Mehr als für eine sehr gute Einstiegs-Wakü.

Es gibt im PC Bereich nur ein paar Dinge für die es lohnt viel Geld auszugeben:


Sound
guter TFT
gutes Case
und eben Wakü

All diese Dingen haben eine extrem lange Nutzungsdauer von 3-4 Jahren aufwärts. EIne Graka gehört nach dieser Zeitspanne längst zum alten Eisen.

Dass die Pumpe in der H50 so lange mitmacht, bezweifel ich irgendwie...

Hochwertige Pumpen kosten nämlich beinah soviel wie die komplette H50, sind nicht in China, sondern in Deutschland hergestellt (Eheim) und aus dem Aquaristikbereich, wo es um teilweise extreme Werte in lebenden Fischen geht, dauerlaufgetestet.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@MK1: Die TDP hat nur entfernt etwas mit dem realen Verbrauch/Abwärme einer CPU zu tun. Wie der Name schon sagt, handelt es sich dabei um eine Spezifikation des Herstellers zur Dimensionierung des Kühlsystems - nicht des Verbrauchs. Diese Spezifikation gilt allerdings seit je her für die gesamte Baureihe (abgestuft lediglich durch deutliche Veränderungen wie halber Cache etc.). Der Aufwand für jede einzelne CPU eine TDP zu spezifizieren, obwohl natürlich jede tatsächlich unterschiedliche Abwärme hat, wäre zu groß und es hat auch keinen tieferen Sinn, da derartig feine Abstufungen in Kühlsystemen keinen Sinn haben .
Ein Kühler der eine 130W TDP-CPU kühlen kann, kann jede 130W-TDP CPU zuverlässig kühlen - ohne, dass man sich als OEM oder Enduser Gedanken darüber machen müsste, ob bei einem evtl. anstehenden CPU-Wechsel innerhalb der TDP-Klasse (oder darunter) ein Kühlerwechsel nötig wäre. Auch bei der Beschaffung der Boxed-Kühler vereinfacht das die Auslegung. Die Hersteller würden aber so oder so nie auf die Idee kommen für jede CPU eine auf die Leistung genau angepasste Kühllösung bei zu legen. Das lohnt sich nicht und Reserven müssen in jedem Fall da sein.

Zwei CPUs einer Baureihe die beide mit, sagen wir, 130W TDP angegeben sind liegen beim maximalen Verbrauch (sofern innerhalb der Specs betrieben) in aller Regel beide mehr oder weniger deutlich unterhalb der TDP. Eine CPU die das derzeitige Taktmaximum der Baureihe darstellt liegt jedoch i. d. R. deutlich näher an diesem Verlustleistungswert als das erste Einstiegsmodell dieser TDP-Klasse. Allgemein ist die TDP bei CPUs eher konservativ angegeben, so dass eine Kühllösung die Abwärme gemäß TDP in jeder Situation bewältigt und immer etwas überdimensioniert ist. Da eine CPU 100% der aufgenommen elektrischen Leistung in Wärme umsetzt (klingt für viele immer noch komisch - ist aber so ), sind die Reserven, die sich die Hersteller mit einer konservativen TDP-Abgabe insbesondere von OEMs fordern, bei der Wahl der Kühllösung durchaus sinnvoll. Wenn bei knapperer Auslegung der User z.B. übertaktet und reihenweise CPUs gehimmelt würden, stünde der gute Ruf auf dem Spiel und außerdem sind die Bedingungen einem PC-Gehäuse in der Regel nicht so, dass eine Kühllösung tatsächlich ihre spezifizierten Werte erreicht. Die H50 hat aufgrund des Kühlmediums ein bisschen mehr Reserven in Punkto Überlasten. Dass sie nicht besser kühlt als ein guter Luftkühler hat neben der beschränkten Radiatorfläche (die natürlich der Hauptgrund ist) jedoch auch noch ein paar andere Gründe . Für den Preis kann man aber nicht meckern. Was die von Madz angesprochenen Bedenken bezgl. Haltbarkeit der Pumpe angeht sind diese beim Vergleich mit z.B. einer EHeim 1046 oder deren Derivaten sicher angebracht. Aber auch bei den teuren Pumpen gibt es Modelle die eine relativ hohe Ausfallstatistik aufweisen (z. B. DDC-1Plus) .

Anders muss man die TDP-Angaben btw inzwischen häufig bei Grafikkarten betrachten, denn dort sind in den letzten Jahren immer wieder falsche Angaben zum Verbrauch/Abwärme gemacht worden, um innerhalb der Spezifikationen der Schnittstelle zu genügen (150W, 200W und 300W Grenze). Die Kühllösungen bei Grafikkarten laufen daher oft viel viel näher am Limit als bei CPUs üblich .


----------



## MK1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

is halt ansichtssache - das Case muss bei mir nur praktikabel sein - und braucht kein LED geblinke - ebensowenig die Lüfter - bin kein Moder - die CPU muss zur Graka passen - mein jetziges Case is 5 Jahre alt und bietet nur 8 oder 9 cm Fans platz - das zwar vorn - oben - seite und 2x hinten - aber das reicht halt nicht mehr - 120 Fans sind quasi Standard geworden - weil leiser das neue - nen Aerocool VX 9 Pro - hat nen 200 Seiten Lüfter und nen 120 hinten - bietet zusätzlich die option mit 2 * 140 oben und 1 * 120 vorn und die Möglichkeit das NT die Luft von unten ansaugen zu lassen - daS Seitenteil hat zudem die besonderheit das es die Luft über eine Führung von Vorn ansaugt - ein Pluspunkt - denn nach hinten wird meist die warme Abluft abgeführt ( NT - Graka  - Gehäuse ) und würde sonst zum Teil von der Seite wieder angesaugt werden - zumindest wenn das Gehäuse nicht frei sondern unterm Tisch steht - ausserdem hats der Mid Tower noch ne Lüftersteuerung - allerdings könnten  die Bleche dicker sein - na ja - für 45 Euro muss man halt auch kompromisse eingehen - 

wenn CPU und Graka Leistung für dich nicht wichtig sind - na ja brauchste auch keine Wakü - nimmste ne passiv Cpu mit 25 bzw 45 w TDP zb AMD Athlon II X3 400e (AD400EHDGIBOX) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de - Graka auch passiv zb ASUS EAH5450 SILENT/DI/1GD2 - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de dasselbe und nen passiv gekültes NT zb leise und lautlose PC, PCs und Zubehör - silentmaxx - FANLESS 560Wum 1 - 2 auf 30 prozent runtergeregelte gehäuselüfter kommt man trotzdem nich rum - schatze ich mal - zumindest bei geschlossenen Case - so n System verbraucht sehr wenig - ist ultrasilent - nochmal nen tucken leiser als ne WaKÜ und billiger - die Leitung jedoch .... - reicht dennoch fürs normale arbeiten am PC völlig aus nur halt nicht für Games


----------



## Madz (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> wenn CPU und Graka Leistung für dich nicht wichtig sind


Doch diese Dinge sind wichtig für mich. Aber ich versuche dir gerade zu erklären, dass eine richtige Wakü eine einmalige, extremst langlebige und deswegen lohnende Invetition in einen leisen, kühlen und schnellen Rechner bedeutet.


----------



## MK1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @MK1: Die TDP hat nur entfernt etwas mit dem realen Verbrauch/Abwärme einer CPU zu tun. Wie der Name schon sagt handelt es sich dabei um eine Spezifikation des Herstellers zur Dimensionierung des Kühlsystems - nicht des Verbrauchs. ....usw


natürlich ist es mir klar das der TDP nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Verbrauchswert zu tun hat - der TDP beziffert den Wert ( wie du schon sagst ) den der Kühler abführen könne muss bei 100 % CPU und FPU Last  - den Wert halt den die CPU im worst case in Wärme umsetzt deswegen heist es ja auch Thermal design Power nicht elektrischer Verbrauchswert - jedoch hängt dennoch beides zusammen - ne CPU die wenig Abwärme erzeugt - zieht automatisch auch weniger aus dem NT  da die Verlustleistung niedriger ist
der ACP Wert ist da schon aussagekräftiger und liegt wesentlich niedriger als der TDP Wert kaum ein Programm nutzt CPU und FPU zu 100 Prozent aus - ausser eben Benchmark Stresstest s 

hier gehts ja um Kühllösungen daher hab ich den TDP Wert herangezogen - der elektrischen Verbrauchswert ist wiederum bei NT s interessant - die halt ausreichend ausgelegt sein müssen - will man sie nicht abfackeln


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



MK1 schrieb:


> ...der TDP beziffert den Wert ( wie du schon sagst ) den der Kühler abführen könne muss bei 100 % CPU und FPU Last  - den Wert halt den die CPU im worst case in Wärme umsetzt deswegen heist es ja auch Thermal design Power nicht elektrischer Verbrauchswert



Genau das tut er eben nicht, da der Wert für die gesamte Baureihe gilt. Selbst bei der schnellsten CPU einer Baureihe ist bei 100% Auslastung aller Recheneinheiten noch etwas Luft zur TDP. Vor allem aber ist die Verlustleistung bei 100% Auslastung einer kleineren CPU der gleichen Baureihe, die aber noch in der gleichen TDP-Range liegt teilweise recht weit von der TDP entfernt  - darauf wollte ich hinaus, da du dich ja über die gleichen TDP-Angaben bei verschiedenen CPUs der gleichen Serie gewundert hattest . Zusätzlich wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der Begriff der thermischen Abwärme und der elektrisch aufgenommen Leistung äquivalent sind, da eine CPU eben die gesamte elektrische Leistung die sie zieht in Wärme umsetzt. 
Auf die Kühlfähigkeit der H50 gemünzt bedeutet das einfach, dass für jede CPU die innerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben wird ausreicht, da sie alle verfügbaren TDP-Klassen abdeckt. Ein bisschen Reserve für OC-Spielreien, am  thermischen Limit der CPU (für den Geschmack vieler), ist meist auch noch drin - mehr aber eben nicht (und schon gar nicht leise).



MK1 schrieb:


> hier gehts ja um Kühllösungen daher hab ich den TDP Wert herangezogen - der elektrischen Verbrauchswert ist wiederum bei NT s interessant - die halt ausreichend ausgelegt sein müssen - will man sie nicht abfackeln


Der elektrische Verbrauch entspricht, wie gesagt, der thermischen Verlustleistung (zumindest bei den Halbleiterbauteilen im PC). Das Thema Wirkungsgrad des Netzteil ist ein anderes und hat damit wenig zu tun. Fakt ist dabei lediglich, dass nach wie vor die meisten Netzteile gerade in Spiele-PCs hemmungslos überdimensioniert werden - oft auf kosten eines guten Wirkungsgrades, da dieser bei Schaltnetzteilen eine ausgeprägte Charkaterisitk zeigt, die den Wirkungsgrad in bestimmten Bereichen zusammenbrechen lässt - aber das hat hier nichts verloren .


----------



## MK1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Madz schrieb:


> Doch diese Dinge sind wichtig für mich. Aber ich versuche dir gerade zu erklären, dass eine richtige Wakü eine einmalige, extremst langlebige und deswegen lohnende Invetition in einen leisen, kühlen und schnellen Rechner bedeutet.


 und was ich dir beizubringen versuche ist das man im Normalbetrieb ( surfen , Film oder Blue ray gucken - works oder Office Programme nutzen )  mittlerweile keine WaKü mehr braucht dank Powermanagment der GraKa + Cpu und der temperaturgesteuerten Lüfter ist ein solches system ( bei geringer Auslastung ) mittlerweile genauso kühl und leise ( grosse Lüfter vorausgesetzt ) - meine 5870 zb arbeitet im 2 D Betrieb mit 157 mhz Chip und 300 Mhz Speichertakt erst neuere Games fordern CPU und Graka so richtig - da ist mir die Geräschkulisse nicht mehr ganz so wichtig - 1 . werd ich durch s Spielgeschehen abgelenkt - 2. sorgen die Effekte und die Hintergrundmusik dafür das die Lüfter normalerweise übertönt werden - da ich kein Hardcore Overclocker bin der im Bios die CPU hochjubelt und damit das Powermanagment ausser Kraft setzt ( ist zumindest bei AMD so ) reicht mir die Luftlösung normalerweise - jetzt jedoch - dank 1090 T - kann ich - bei Bedarf - locker 25 - 30 % Mehrleistung pro Kern rausholen - defenitiv sehr viel - bei 6 Kernen - bedenkt man das derselbe Prozessor @ stock speed schon 8 Kerne haben müsste um dieselbe Leistung zu entfachen wie der 1090 T @ 4 Ghz statt 3,2 und damit ( bis auf Single  core Anwendungen ) mit den 500 Euro 4 Kernern der LGA 1366 i 7 Kategorie mitthalten kann ( die man natürlich auch übertackten kann - dann hat man wieder Mehrleistung - schon klar ) unter Verdopplung der Leistung kaufe ich mir Keine CPU oder Graka mehr - die 5870 hat annähernd die doppelte Leistung wie die alte 4870 - der 1090 T mit 6 Kernen doppelt soviel ( Gesamtleistung ) wie der 720 BE mit 3 Kernen nur das MoBo ist dasselbe geblieben nen Gigabyte AM3 Board für 65 Euro seinerzeit - 
eins ist für mich jedoch klar - ich werd mir keine 2 Graka s ins System packen - entweder hat die GPU - selbst 2 Cores - ählich den CPU Dualcore oder man kann s knicken - ne X2 Variante mit 2 GPu s auf einem Graka Board betrachte ich allenfalls als Notlösung um die Performancekrone zu erringen - dank des hohen Verbrauchs nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## MK1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@ VjoetoMaX - mag sein - bin kein Intel Fan - damit wäre die merkwürdigkeit der LGA 1366 Baureihe geklärt - selbst die schnellste CPU auf 1366 Basis hat keinen grösseren TDP Wert als 130 W ( @ stock speeds ) 
AMD splittet da feiner auf ( finde ich auch sinnvoller ) - will man nen passiv System zusammenbasteln - sozusagen als Media Center im Wohnzimmer - weiss man vorher womit man s zu tun hat und braucht s nicht abzuschätzen

was die überdimensionierten Gamer PC Netzteile angeht - da geb ich dir ( eingeschränkt ) recht

die Einschränkung : nen Gamer PC mit Mobo auf dem bis zu 4 GraKa passen sollte so ausgelegt sein das diese 4 Graka s auch versorgt werden können sprich 1000W oder gar 1250 W  - je nach Graka  - 5870 - 4 mal 188 w = 752 W nen Sytem mit 4 GTX 480 sprengt jeglichen Ramen 4 x 298 W = 1192 W
 ist Wahnsinn - ich weiss - käme für mich nie in Frage - aber du sagtest ja - Gamer PC ... 

Mein NT hat 550 W - effizenz über 80 Prozent ( 80 Plus ) - einfach ausgedrückt - bei 400 W abgabe an die Komponenten ( 83 Prozent Eff. ) saugt es 468 W aus der Leitung - bei sehr geringen Lasten unter 40 W bricht die Effizenz ein auf meinetwegen 50 oder gar darunter Prozent ( = 60 W aus der Leitung ) je geringer desto inneffektiver 

reicht jedenfalls vollends aus für ne Highend Graka und High End Prozzi + 5 Hdds und 2 OPtische Laufwerke ( Blue Ray / DVD Brenner Combo  und DVD Brenner ) + 8 GB Ram -


----------



## MK1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hab meine H 50 erhalten - nach einbau des inhalts aus dem alten Case ins neue gabs erst ein paar Anlaufschwierigkeiten - offenbar hatte ein Ram Riegel nicht 100 % tig kontakt - bei thermischer Belastung - dadurch kam s unregelmässig zu Blue Screens und das wo ich doch auch grad bei der H 50 am austesten war - lt Anzeige Cpu Temp bei 18 C ( IDLE ) trotzdem Blue Screen ..hmm hmm - nach einigem suchen und ausschliessen von Fehlerquellen hatte isch dann den Übeltäter gefunden - ein simples umstecken der Ram Riegel hatte es gerichtet - da konnte es losgehen 4 Ghz @ 1,45 V = max 48 C beim Vantage bei sehr viel angenehmerer Geräuschkulisse  - der H50 erzeugt ein recht leises - jedoch deutlich wahrnehmbare surren oder meinetwegen brummen - ohne hohe Töne - nicht nervend - man kann sich dran gewöhnen - allerdings nichts für absolute silent Freaks - dazu muss ich anmerken das die Pumpe immer mit voller Kapazität lief 1400 /m ( zumindest so die Anzeige ) leider hab ich zu spät gemerkt das nur 2 der 4 Lüfteranschlüsse geregelt sind bei den anderen 2 liegen immer volle 12V an - hab mir jetzt 2 Y Kabel bestellt  - mal sehn - hab allerdings gelesen das die Kühlleistung bei Drossellung stark absinkt - andererseits braucht man auch nicht viel wenn der Prozzi mit 800 Mhz im IDLE Betrieb läuft - na ja vieleicht ist die Pumpe dann leiser - bei Spielen oder Musik fällt das Geräusch jedenfalls nicht mehr auf - es geht unter - unter Last ist mein Rechner leiser geworden - übertaktet erheblich leiser - im grossen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden 

PS: Natürlich is ne " echte Wakü " besser - wobei ich natürlich das Pumpengeräusch nicht kenne - ganz ohne laufgeräusch werden diese Pumpen auch nicht sein - kostet aber halt das 4 - 5 fache - rein von der Kühlleistung reicht der H50 mir aus - ist leichter als nen Tower Kühler und nimmt bei weiten nicht so viel Platz weg ( im Motherboard Bereich )


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Bessere ausgelesene Temperaturen bekommst du auch mit ner echten Wakü nicht . Die 18°C im Idle zeigen deutlich wie weit daneben deine Sensoren bzw. das Programm, welches sie interpretiert, liegen. Das ist mit der H50 schlicht unmöglich, sofern deine Raumtemperatur nicht bei 12 bis 14°C liegt (beim DeltaT des H50-Kühlers eher sogar bei nur 10°C). 

Über die Kühlleistung lässt sich so zwar keine quantitative Aussage treffen, wohl aber beweist dein System einmal mehr, dass auch eine kleine Wakü wie die H50 durchaus auch ausreichend für OC-Experimente ist - ganz unabhängig von der tatsächlichen CPU-Temperatur. Ob eine CPU thermisch am Limit läuft oder nicht merkt man i. d. R. erst wenn sie instabil wird. Sensorwerte geben darüber nur medial Begabten oder Erleuchteten Auskunft .


----------



## Domowoi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Also wenn die Sensoren im Idle so weit unter Raumtemperatur liegen würde ich ihnen nicht umbedingt trauen.


----------



## MK1 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Na ja - die Raumtemperatur lag vieleicht bei 15 oder 16 C - offenes Fenster  - sonst isses aber auch nicht wärmer -  brauchs nicht so warm - allerdings geb ich zu - die Progs die ich benutzt hab haben die von Temp Sensor der CPU gelieferten Daten übermittelt - einmal das AMD overdrive - und dann noch unabhängig von AMD -  Core Temp - haben aber beide ungefähr dieselben Werte angezeigt - eigens nachgemessen hab ich nicht - da die Werte sonst immer ( mit Stock Cooler ) bei 29 - 30 Grad lagen .. - 10 - 12 Grad sind schon nicht schlecht - natürlich auch teilweise daran zu erklären das der Stock Cooler mit der Gehäuse Luft kühlen musste während der H50 mit der kälteren Aussenluft gekühlt wird zudem das alte Gehäuse schlechter belüftet war - das neue hat 2*140 + 2* 120 + 1*200 demgegenüber standen 4 * 8 - 9 cm Lüfter beim alten -
dazu muss ich anmerken - der 120 beim neuen fächelt ( einblasend ) direkt der Graka frische Luft  ( von unten ) zu - das macht sich ebenfalls bemerkbar - der Graka Lüfter drehte mindestens eine wenn nicht sogar 2 Stufen langsamer beim Vantage als im alten Case - hat sich gelohnt - auch beim normalen zocken dreht er langsamer  ( 5870 übertaktet auf 900 Chip und 1300 Memory = 5200 DDR5 - mehr gibt Ati overdrive nicht her - reicht aber auch ) die letzen Prozentpunkte machen den braten nicht fett ....


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

moin,

hab mir auch mal ne h50 geholt udn wollt nur mal kurz abschecken ob 45°C für die cpu gut sind.
ist nen phenom 2 x4 b50/x2 550 der bei 4 kernen und 3,7ghz löppt, des ganze bei 1,48V.

ach ja, nehmt bei amd immer den sockel sensor(aod sensor "tmpin1") da die cpu sensoren sowas von überhauptnet kallibriert sind^^.

freu mich auf feedback

mfg


----------



## exa (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

mit dem nachteil, das der Sockelsensor nicht wärmegekoppelt ist und außerhalb der CPU liegt


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



exa schrieb:


> mit dem nachteil, das der Sockelsensor nicht wärmegekoppelt ist und außerhalb der CPU liegt



moin,

ja gut welchen sensor soll man den dann nehmen? bei meiner freigeschalteten cpu sind alle core sensoren aus, wenn ich nur dual habe dann zeigen sie ca 3-15°C niedrigere werte an als der mainboard eigene sensor. da nehme ich lieber den mainboard sensor(im zweifel halt das höchste). die lüftersteuerung des mobos nimmt den wert ja auch als quelle.
naja udn wenn andere cus teilweise 17°C bei 21°C raumtempunter luft haben finde ich das net sehr vertrauens erweckend für die core sensoren.

naja erstmal muss ich eh rumbasteln wie ich die lüfter arrangiere im dual fan betrieb mit der h50. bekomme keinen guten kompromis zwischen lautstärke und kühlleistung hin.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Es gibt noch Boards mit Temperaturfühler im Sockel 
Sowas hab ich seit Sockel A Zeiten nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Domowoi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Vor allem verstehe ich den Sinn nicht... Da macht man doch lieber welche zwischen die Heatpipes im Kühler oder gleich gute in der CPU??


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> bekomme keinen guten kompromis zwischen lautstärke und kühlleistung hin.


Tja, weiter wirst du auch nicht kommen. Jedenfalls nicht mit der H50. Dafür ist deren Kühlfläche zu klein.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

moin,

na es geht jetzt hab jetzt die selbe temp wie mit dem thermalright ultra 120 extremetrue black im dual fan betrieb, meist sogar 2-3°C darunter.
naja zumindest muss ich jetzt nicht mehr 2 deltas 1212fb laufen lassen um so kühl zu werden und das ist echt hammer, die lautstärker ist um einiges leiser als vorher.


dass mit der kühl fläche stimmt, aber bevor ich mir ne gute wakü hole will ich erst mal sehen wie ich damit durch den sommer komme, weil große temperatur sprünge kann ich net gebrauchen.

und das mit den temperatur sensoren ist schon seit den g2 stepping beim athlon 64 x2 so, hab ja nen paar von denen verkauft und einige ham sich beschwert das der temp sensor in der cpu für den dut ist. naja mit dem phenom/phenom 2 wurde das noch schlimmer, weil er bei manchen cpu´s teilweise random werte anzeigte.
deshalb vertrau ich lieber der mainboard diode(am2+ sei dank) die ist immer gut wärmer als die cpu sensoren und so auch einfach der sicherere indikator für temperatur probleme.

vielelcht hau ich an die h50 mal nen dualradiator, weil mag das prinzip so ohne agb und pumpe extern.


mfg


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> vielelcht hau ich an die h50 mal nen dualradiator, weil mag das prinzip so ohne agb und pumpe extern.


Sobald du den Kreislauf öffnest, also auch bei einem Umbau, wirst du einen AGb oder zumindest einen Fillport brauchen.

Verkauf den Krempel lieber und hol dir eine richtige Wakü!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ja gibt ja auch radiatoren mit entlüftung daran hatte ich gedacht


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Die Entlüftung des ganzen Kreislaufs funktioniert nicht über diese winzigen Öffnungen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

naja die h50 hat garkeine entlüftung^^
hab jetzt 2 stück davon und beide ham luft drinne, der nutzt wohl kleine wasserspeicher im radiator.
blubbert immer wenn man sie umsetzt oder die lüfter wechselt.
deshalb sah ich das luft problem nicht so ernst.

naja erstmal modifiziere ich die h50 wenns wirklich net mehr ausreicht, danachkann ich immer noch agb dazu kaufen wenns ohne net geit.

mfg


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Es geht nicht ohne AGB/Fillport. Wieso glaubst du jemandem, der seit 2003 mit dem KRam zu tun hat nicht?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ich glaub dir a das das stimmt was du sagst, hab ja nie was anderes behauptet, nur ich will es halt selber asuprobieren.
habe mir auch nur deshalb ne h50 gekauft, zum rumprobieren, hätte mir auch bei konrad für 20€ mehr nen wakü komplettset kaufen können aber das war mir zu einfach.

für ne richtige wakü würde ich mir auch nen anderes gehäuse holen da ich dann einen triple radiator  einbauen würde, irgendwas von lian li.
aber bis dahin probier ich lieber hier und da nen bissl blödsinn mit meinen pc´s aus^^

ich hoffe das kannst du so aktzeptieren ohne mir jetzt die inquisitoren der heiligen wakü gemeinschaft auf den hals zu hetzen^^
und besser als lukü ist die h50 allemal bei gleicher lautstärke xP

mfg


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> hätte mir auch bei konrad für 20€ mehr nen wakü komplettset kaufen können aber das war mir zu einfach.


Bei Conrad? Die haben doch nur Innovatek () und/oder Thermaltake ()


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Madz schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ohne AGB/Fillport. Wieso glaubst du jemandem, der seit 2003 mit dem KRam zu tun hat nicht?




Weil man auch jahrelang die gleichen Fehler machen kann und es Leute gibt, die ohne AGB und ohne Fillport auskommen. Ein Gegenbeispiel reicht, um eine "geht nicht"-Aussage zu wiederlegen. Ist zwar alles andere als komfortabel, aber solange man irgend eine Form von drittem Abgang (T-Stück, zusätzlicher Anschluss an der Pumpe, Entlüftungsöffnung am Radiator) hat oder die Möglichkeit, den Kreislauf unter Wasser zu öffnen und zu schließen, ist es möglich, die Wakü ohne spezielle Installationen zu entlüften.

Imho fällt es aber unter Masochismus, wenn man es aus irgend einem anderen Grund als "in meinem ITX-Gehäuse passt einfach kein AGB rein" macht


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Was mich mal Interessieren würde in was für gehäusen ihr die H50 sitzen habt,ich will mir die morgen holen hab das Zalman GS 1000 Plus.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Was mich mal Interessieren würde in was für gehäusen ihr die H50 sitzen habt...



Originalverpackung 

Hab sie nur als Not-Reserve und für den Fall, dass ne CPU zu testen ist etc.. Dann natürlich ohne Gehäuse auf´m Eigenbau Benchtable .


----------



## Shmendrick (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Möhp grad eingebaut und Baaaammm Temp. gleich mal von 34-36C. auf 22-23C. im Idle gefallen.

Bis auf den radiator Einbau sammt 2 Lüfter(echt fricklig,war schon die 3te hand am suchen) echt zügig und einfach.Und vor allem vollkommen lautlos bei ca. 900 U/Min beider Lüfter.Ich höre da keine Pumpe


----------



## God-Among-Insects (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

kann man den Radiator (z.B gegen einen Dual) von der H50 wechseln?


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> kann man den Radiator (z.B gegen einen Dual) von der H50 wechseln?


Ja, kann man. Dann braucht man aber wieder einen Fillport oder AGB. Und man hätte sich gleich eine "richtige" Wakü kaufen können.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

so ist es aber billiger oder? man spart sich geld fürn CPU Kühler und Pumpe


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Nein, eben nicht. Wenn ich das Geld für gute Lüfter, die notwendigen Anschlüsse, den nötigen AGb, den zusätzlichen Radiator und den Anschaffungspreis einer H50 zusammenrechne, komme ich auf den selben Preis, den man für ein Budget Einsteigerset bezahlen würde.

Letzteres bringt dann aber alle Vorteile einer ordentlichen Wakü mit sich.

grenzenlose Erweiterbarkeit
Ausfallsicherheit (keiner weiss wie lange die Pumpe in der H50 hält)
Portierbarkeit auf ein neues System
leiser Kühlung
bessere Leistung


----------



## God-Among-Insects (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

hmm hast Recht. ich bin langsam am überlegen ob ich mir ne Wakü hol und die H50 sollte eigentlich der Einstieg sein


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Dann mach es lieber gleich ordentlich. Schliesslich ist eine Wakü keine Anschaffung für die nächsten 2, sondern für 4,5 und locker noch mehr Jahre. Einzig die Pumpe kann irgendwann mal verschleissen. 

Kühler, Anschlüsse und Radiatoren halten ewig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> so ist es aber billiger oder? man spart sich geld fürn CPU Kühler und Pumpe



"spart" man sich: Ja.
Aber einen guten CPU-Kühler (deutlich besser, als H50) gibts ab 33,99€ und eine empfehlenswerte Pumpe mitsamt AGB ab 39,99€. Macht 73,98€. Die H50 kostet beim gleichen Händler 74,89€ und wenn man da einen anderen Radiator einbinden will, kommt noch eine Befüllhilfe (für vergleichbaren Komfort: AGB für 19,64€) und der Ärger mit den Schläuchen dazu.

73,98€ einsparen um dann >74,89€ auszugeben macht nur Sinn, wenn man zwischendurch abgewählt werden könnte


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 73,98€ einsparen um dann >74,89€ auszugeben macht nur Sinn, wenn man zwischendurch abgewählt werden könnte


Geiler Spruch
You made my day^^


----------



## MK1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

es kommt immer darauf an was man machen will - ich bin mit meinem H50 zufrieden... - allerdings bin ich auch kein Harcore Overclocker  - die 62 Euro für den H50 waren gut angelegt für meine Bedürfnisse - ich brauch keine " echte " WaKÜ für 120 Euro ( starter Set ) - ne echte WaKü tut auch nur das was der H50 tut - nur noch nen bisschen effektiver -  und ja - mit ner echten WaKü kann man die GraKa auch kühlen kostet zusätzlich nochmal 40 - 50 Euro für den GraKa Kühler - einmal davon abgesehen das die Garantie futsch ist wenn man den Standardkühler abbaut - und noch nen paar andere Kühler gibt es - Spannungswandler - southbridge - usw - brauchen tut das wiederum allerdings auch wieder nur nen Silent Fetischist oder Hardcore Overclocker - wer s braucht solls sich zulegen - ich für meinen Teil kauf mir lieber alle 1,5 - 2 Jahre ne neue CPU mit 50 - 100 Prozent mehr Leistung bzw Kernen als meiner jetzigen CPU auch noch die letzten 5 - 10 Prozent Mehrleistung zu entlocken zum Preis eines Strommehrverbrauchs der die Mehrleistung letzten Endes nicht rechtfertigt - denn eines sollte klar sein - die Hitze die ne echte WaKü mehr abführen kann wurde vorher in Form von Strom von der CPU oder Graka usw verbraten - auch dürfte ne echte WaKü leiser sein - wobei ich sagen muss - der H50 erzeugt zwar nen leises surren / summen der Pumpe - aber auch nur zu hören weil ich im IDLE Betrieb alle Gehäuselüfter abschalte - bis auf den Radiatorlüfter der mit 470 -500 Umdrehungen PWM gesteuert läuft - ist auch schon recht leise - 
Fakt also - was braucht man - was will man erreichen - der H50 erspart mir nen Towerlüfter der viel platz einnimmt - und arbeitet in etwa genauso effektiv - mir langt das - bei Bedarf kann ich meinen AMD 1090 T 6 Kerner bis 4 Ghz hochjubeln - auch das langt - dann wird zwar die Geräuschkulisse lauter - aber solch brachiale Rechenpower brauch ich eh nur zum encodieren und dabei schau ich nicht zu - mit echter Wakü wär n vermutlich 4,2 oder 4,3 Ghz drin - aber was soll s - die letzten 5 - 10 Prozent halt ...


----------



## Shmendrick (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@Mk1 kann ich dir nur recht geben,hab den H50 jetzt seit 6 std am laufen und bin voll zufrieden.Das teil schlägt meinen Alpenföhn großklockner um längen,liege bei Auslastung so um die 31C. im Moment oki net grad die Sommerhitze aber vergleichbar mit Montag morgen 4:30 wo ich nach 2 std Dawn of War 2 dann 64 C. hatte.

Mit nem 2ten Lüfter auf dem radiator is die Kühlleistung einfach nur extrem.

P.s:nebenbei mein Pc steht unterm Schreibtisch und grad mal 10 cm von der Wand weg.


----------



## Madz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@ MK1

Bitte gewöhne dir eine normale, deutsche Synthax, Interpunktion und gelegentliche Absätze an! Dein Beitrag ist nur sehr anstregend lesbar.


Zudem kann ich dir nur teilweise recht geben. Selbstverständlich mag die H50 reichen, aber du vergisst, dass eine richtige Wasserkühlung zwar teurer ist, dafür aber locker ihre 4-5 Jahre durchhält. 
Sollte dabei unwahrscheinlicherweise etwas defekt sein, wird eben nur das entsprechende Teil ausgetauscht. Im Fall der H50 ist die ganze, 65€ teure Kühlung über den Jordan.

Die sehr selten auftretenden Defekte, verzeichnet man am ehesten in Bezug auf die Pumpen. Dabei differenziere ich für meinen Teil noch genauer. 
Qualitativ hochwertige Pumpen, die  im Aquaristikbereich verwurzelt (Aquastream XT, Eheim 1046, Innovatek HPPS, Watercool 1046 12V) sind und speziell  für den PC-Einsatz konzipierten Geräte (Laing DDC) vertraue ich deutlich mehr und vermute, dass selbige um ein Vielfaches weniger häufig ausfallen, als günstige Vertreter.
Zu Letzteren zähle ich Hydor, den Schrott den Thermaltake verbaut und die seit einiger Zeit unter verschiedenen Markennamen, unter anderem Phobya, Ek Waterblocks etc., verkaufen Chinaproduke. 

In allen bekannten Test erreichte Phobya, ek und Co. gute Ergebnisse, aber fehlende Erfahrungen über die Haltbarkeit und den Verschleiss bei Dauerlauf, hinterlassen einen skeptischen Nachgeschmack.


----------



## MK1 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@ Madz - wie kommste jetzt darauf das der H50 nur 1,5 - 2 Jahre hält ? Das muss sich erst noch erweisen !
Der H50 ist erst 1 Jahr auf m Markt - die gesetzliche Gewährleistung beträgt 2 Jahre . 

Nebenbei bemerkt - ne ersatzpumpe für ne "echte WaKü " kostet - 40 - 80 Euro die günstigsten zwischen 20 -30 Euro - wenn du also darauf hinweist das man bei ner echten WaKü die Pumpe ersetzen kann solltest du das nicht vergessen zu erwähnen . Nimmt man ne etwas bessere kommt man auf ca 40 Euro was schon annähernd 2/3 des Kaufpreises des gesamten H50 sind . 

Natürlich kann man ne WaKü erweitern - insbesondere GraKa ,  allerdings darf man dann auch eins nicht vergessen , grade bei GraKa s ist der Innovationswechsel sehr hoch . Ne Baureihe hält oftmals keine 2 Jahre durch - das bedeutet automatisch , neuer Fornfaktor / Länge = neuer Kühler = wieder 40 - 60 Euro .
Würde man warten bis die Garantie der GraKa abgelaufen ist ( 2 Jahre ) - wäre diese quasi schon (fast) veraltet. Aktuell : DX11 wird sich immer mehr durchsetzen , anders als DX10 = neue Grafikkarte und wenn es sich richtig durchgesetzt hat - ist die jetzige Generation eh schon wieder etwas langsam ... 
Betrachtet man den GeForce 100 Chip ( Fermi ) - zu hoher Verbrauch ( bis zu 298 Watt ) , zu hohe Hitzentwicklung (was ja mit dem Verbrauch zusammenhängt ), meiner Meinung nach zu teuer für seine Mehrleistung , bedarf es bei diesem Chip eh einer umfassenden Revision /Rekonstruktion .
Die ATI Radeon Architektur hingegen ist vom Kern her etwas angestaubt - bei der 5870 hat man quasi alles nur verdoppelt - Tmu s - Shader usw - sowas kann man nicht unbegrenzt machen - nen neuer Chip ist daher absehbar bzw ne Verschmelzung von Cpu + Gpu .  

Solange du mir also für - sagen wir mal 100 Euro keine WaKÜ mit Cpu + GPU Kühler samt AGB + Fillport und Pumpe + Kleinteile + Radiator präsentieren kannst ist der H50 defenitiv ne Alternative mit seine 62 Euro . Nebenbei bemerkt , alle die Teile für ne WaKÜ wollen auch untergebracht sein - soll es im Mid Tower nicht doch arg beengt zugehen sollte es schon nen Tower Gehäuse sein .



Ich hab nichts gegen WaKü , sie kostet jedoch ihren Preis !
Ob dieser Mehrpreis es wert ist liegt Auge des Betrachters . Erweiterbarkeit - schön und gut ! Aber : auch das kostet seinen Preis und ist meist Hersteller + Produktgebunden . 
Was zb. bedeuten kann  : neues Mobo = (meist) neuer Spannungskühler  , meist neue Southbridge


----------



## Madz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> Nebenbei bemerkt - ne ersatzpumpe für ne "echte WaKü " kostet - 40 - 80 Euro die günstigsten zwischen 20 -30 Euro - wenn du also darauf hinweist das man bei ner echten WaKü die Pumpe ersetzen kann solltest du das nicht vergessen zu erwähnen . Nimmt man ne etwas bessere kommt man auf ca 40 Euro was schon annähernd 2/3 des Kaufpreises des gesamten H50 sind .


Das habe ich mit Absichta usgeklammert. Die Eheim Derivate kann man sehr leicht reparieren, da Teile mitunter im Aquaristikbedarf zu beziehen sind.



> wie kommste jetzt darauf das der H50 nur 1,5 - 2 Jahre hält ? Das muss sich erst noch erweisen !


Selbstverständlich muss sich die Stabilität der Pumpe noch beweisen, trotzdem bin ich dem gegenüber sehr skeptisch. Gerade Weil das Gssamtpaket so wenig kostet.



> Ne Baureihe hält oftmals keine 2 Jahre durch - das bedeutet automatisch , neuer Fornfaktor / Länge = neuer Kühler = wieder 40 - 60 Euro .


Nein, das stimmt nicht immer. Je nachdem welche Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird, genügt es heutzutage immer noch, nur einen Universalkühler für die GPU zu verwenden.



> Aber : auch das kostet seinen Preis und ist meist Hersteller + Produktgebunden .
> Was zb. bedeuten kann : neues Mobo = (meist) neuer Spannungskühler , meist neue Southbridge


Dem wiederspreche ich vehement. Die meisten Mainboard und Grafikkartenkühler sind Produktgebunden, soweit korrekt.
Mittlerweile fangen die Hersteller an umzudenken. Beispielsweise Anfi-tec.de. Deren Spannungswandler, Southbridgde und Norhbridgekühler sind absolut universell einsetzbar. Watercool geht mit der neuen Chipsatzkühlerserie den selben Weg.
Neue CPU Sockel weren, besonders von den deutschen HErstellern, eine sehr lange Zeit unterstützt.


----------



## Shmendrick (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Meine Güte Frag mich grad wegen was ihr euch hier Schreiblicherweiße Zoft.

Komm mir grad vor wie bei der heiligen Grals Diskussion

Im Endeffekt liegt es doch immer noch bei einem selber was er einbaut,ich persönlich finde die H50 ok(hab ja selber eine)weiß aber selber genau das sie eine richtige Wakü nie ersetzen wird.Finde sie aber für den normalen User eventuell das richtige und preiswerte Mittel der Kombination einer Lüftung und Wakü,da die Lüfter am radiator ja direkt auf Cpu Ram und Wandler blasen is es ja auch indirekt noch ne Luftkühlung

Für Overclocker wird sie nie die Wahl sein,da da ja einfach ne Kühlung her muß die ich einfach an die Cpuleistung anpassen können muß und mir noch genug Spielraum nach oben läßt.Da bringt eine  Individuelle Hochwertige Wakü einfach die gewünschte Leistung.Wobei ich da der H50 die Möglichkeit der Übertaktung nicht absprechen möchte,aber selber weiß das die hardware darauf bestimmt nicht wirklich ausgelegt ist.

So long geht doch mal back to topic,habt ja beide recht aber jetzt hier 3 Seiten lang über die jeweiligen Vorzüge ne Diskussion zu führen die eh keiner gewinnen kann is grad für mich net nach vollziebar.


----------



## Madz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> aber jetzt hier 3 Seiten lang über die jeweiligen Vorzüge ne Diskussion zu führen die eh keiner gewinnen kann is grad für mich net nach vollziebar.


Auf meinem Forumdeluxx Polo steht nicht umsonst"H²O @ddicted" 

http://www.abload.de/browseGallery.php?gal=hLbFry0I&img=img_3333qcrc.jpg


----------



## MK1 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

mir fällt wieder auf - du sagst nur die halbe Wahrheit - nehmen mir deinen Link - GPU Kühler 
Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - GPU-Kühler
was fällt auf , nur der Gpu Die wird gekühlt - keine Rams - keine Spannungswandler - nicht gut , gar nicht gut! 
Allerdings universeller einsetzbar - das ist richtig , da auf Bauartspezifische Details nicht eingegangen werden muss , nur die zu kühlende Die Fläche muss passen . 
Ich dachte eher an Komplettkühler , die mitgelieferten GraKa Kühler der höherwertigen Graka s kühlen ja mittlerweile auch Ram s und Spannungswandler damit meine ich natürlich nicht Main Stream oder Low Budget . Für meine 5870 zb diese : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Complete ATI - was fällt auf ? je aktueller die GraKa desto teurer der Kühler !

zum anderen , ist dir auch schon aufgefallen das ne Mini WaKü nur für die Cpu  gar nicht sooo wahnsinnig leistungsfähig sein muss ? Letztendlich muss der Radiator einer nur CPU Lösung nur 125 - 140 Watt + vieleicht 20 Watt OC Reserve abführen können - also 160 Watt . Nur als Beispiel : meine 5870 saugt mit Standarttakt im Worst Case 188 Watt , die neueste Ge Force ganze 290 Watt !!

Was fällt uns auf - der 120 Radiator der H50 ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so klein , ne WaKü die ( bei selber Pumpleistung ) mithalten will und CPU + Graka kühlt muss defenitiv mindestens einen doppelt so grossen Radiator haben = 240 besser noch 280 er , da die GPU mittlerweile mehr Strom zieht = Hitze die abgeführt werden muss als die CPU selbst . Der Fermi is nen unfaires Beispiel , ich weiss ,  aber aber wir reden ja über die aktuellste Generation und da langt der neueste GeForce kräftig hin und erzeugt allein fast soviel Hitze wie die CPU und GPU anderer Hersteller zusammen !! Hartes Brot für manche WaKü ! Plötzlich sind die Reserven hin .

Natürlich finde ich auch gut das es Herstellerunabhängige Produkte gibt - nur haben diese oft einen Haken - sie stellen einen Kompromiss dar , das wiederum darf man nicht vergessen zu erwähnen ( zumindest jetzt speziell im Falle der GraKa ) .


----------



## Madz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> mir fällt wieder auf - du sagst nur die halbe Wahrheit - nehmen mir deinen Link - GPU Kühler
> Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - GPU-Kühler
> was fällt auf , nur der Gpu Die wird gekühlt - keine Rams - keine Spannungswandler - nicht gut , gar nicht gut!


Halbe Wahrheiten? Lies mal richtig:



> Je nachdem welche Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird, genügt es heutzutage immer noch, nur einen Universalkühler für die GPU zu verwenden.





> zum anderen , ist dir auch schon aufgefallen das ne Mini WaKü nur für die Cpu gar nicht sooo wahnsinnig leistungsfähig sein muss ? Letztendlich muss der Radiator einer nur CPU Lösung nur 125 - 140 Watt + vieleicht 20 Watt OC Reserve abführen können - also 160 Watt . Nur als Beispiel : meine 5870 saugt mit Standarttakt im Worst Case 188 Watt , die neueste Ge Force ganze 290 Watt !!


20w OC Reserve sind weit untertrieben. Je nach Spannung und eingestellter Taktung erreicht man mit einer modernen CPU, beispielsweise einem Core7 920, locker Werte von 200w und mehr.



> Ich dachte eher an Komplettkühler , die mitgelieferten GraKa Kühler der höherwertigen Graka s kühlen ja mittlerweile auch Ram s und Spannungswandler damit meine ich natürlich nicht Main Stream oder Low Budget . Für meine 5870 zb diese : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Complete ATI - was fällt auf ? je aktueller die GraKa desto teurer der Kühler !


Watercool verfolgt seit einiger Zeit die Strategie der Austauschbaren Kühlerböden. Für die letzten Karten des höherpreisigen Segments findest du direkt bei www.watercool.de Umrüstsätze (40€).



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shmendrick (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sorry mußte sein


----------



## MK1 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@Madz - hab keinen Intel - seit 486DX33 Zeiten mehr - sorry ! 

Allerdings hat man mich ja 3 oder 4 seiten zuvor belehrt das der Sockel 1366 max eine TDP von 130 Watt  hat ( lt Intel immer das Spitzenmodell  ) wieso kommste dann auf 200 Watt , klar OC ,  vermutlich von 2,667 ( standard ) auf irgendwas 4 Ghz . 

Der i 7 975 Extreme mit 3,33 Ghz wird jedenfalls auch noch mit 130 W geführt - selbe Baureihe ....  der 980 X mit 6 Kernen ( allerdings 32 nm ) und 12 virtuellen - schau mal einer an  - auch 130 Watt - also wieder nur die halbe Wahrheit - gib an wie sehr du deinen Prozzi übertakten willst dann passt vieleicht das mit 200 Watt. 

Zum Universalkühler - vor ein paar seiten ( S 15 ) hatte ich mal ne Asetek Lösung gepostet - deine Antwort 





Madz schrieb:


> Die Asetek ist aber ein einziger großer Schrott. Du vergisst anscheinend, dass man eine gute, richtige Wakü nicht nur 1-2 Jahre, sondern sehr viel länger, nämlich mindestens 5 oder noch deutlich mehr Jahre nutzen kann.



wieder nur hast du der OEM Lösung nur ne Laufzeit von 1 - 2 Jahren bescheinigt - obwohl quasi Universalkühler ( ggf andere Backplates ) - glaub ich nicht - gesetzliche Gewährleistung 2 Jahre !!  Im freien Verkauf würden garantiert für alle aktuellen Cpu s und Gpu s halterungen oder Befestigungsmaterial mitgeliefert ( wie beim H50 ) ,  bei OEM ist das halt nicht nötig ( Hardware bekannt ) . 

Zugegeben , für meine Bedürfnisse an den GPU Teil nicht geeignet , da zu schachbrüstig - halt auf Mainstream konfiguriert . 

Nebenbei bemerkt hatte ich erwähnt das ich High End Karten meinte - bei anderen macht eine WaKü eigentlich auch wenig / nicht allzu viel Sinn .

Deine Einschrankung : " Je nachdem welche Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird, genügt es heutzutage immer noch, nur einen Universalkühler für die GPU zu verwenden. "  ist sehr schwammig - reicht es nun für die meisten aus ( High End ? ) 
Nach meiner  Ansicht : Nein - denn grade bei High End Karten ist der Ram so hoch getaktet das er ziemlich heiss wird das gleiche gilt für die Spannungswandler - erst recht wenn sie 290 Watt liefern müssen ( OC gar noch mehr ) was bliebe also übrig - basteln - alten Luftkühler weiterverwenden und Graka Universalkühler reinfuschen , wie man s im Link zur Asetek auch sieht.
zum Umrüstsatz : Toll - bist dabei mit deinen 40 Euro für den Umrüstsatz an der unteren Grenze dessen was ich für nen kompletten GraKa Kühler veranschlagt hatte ,  40 - 60 Euro wenn ich mich recht entsinne ...

Du kannst mir jetzt noch was weiss ich hier erzählen was ne WaKü alles kann , hier geht s um den H 50 . Ich hab ihn und bin damit zufrieden , basta !

Du hast ihn nicht und äusserst hier nur Annahmen und Mutmassungen ggf Vorurteile , recht hast du vorerst nur mit einem - beim H50 kann man keine defekte  Pumpe wechseln - wann diese jedoch den Geist aufgibt... das kann auch ein grosser WaKÜ Guru nicht sagen ( bei Lüftkühlern auch nicht anders ) . Der H50 sollte zu den besten Towerkühlern Konkurrenz machen , das kann er , nicht zu ner voll ausgebauten WaKÜ die samt GPU Vollkühler locker das 3 fache kostet . Selbst wenn ich im Anfall geistiger Umnachtung zum LGA 1366 wechseln sollte , nen passender Adapter ( Backplate )  war dabei . Corsair ist kein unbekannter Name - er steht für Qualität und Leistungsvermögen , leichtfertig wird man diesen Bonus bestimmt nicht riskieren , ich rechne mit einem guten Support .


----------



## hydro (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> Corsair ist kein unbekannter Name - er steht für Qualität und Leistungsvermögen , leichtfertig wird man diesen Bonus bestimmt nicht riskieren



Corsair stellt aber die H50 nicht her und wird sicherlich auch keine Jahrelangen Testreihen mit ihr durchgeführt haben.

Ich finde diese Diskussionen immer herrlich  Das ist wie ein Porsche mit nem Smart zu vergleichen. Der eine kostet mehr und kann mehr, der andere erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Allerdings finde ich es fragwürdig ob man in einem Wakü-Forum versuchen muss einem die Nachteile dieser aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Madz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> @Madz - hab keinen Intel - seit 486DX33 Zeiten mehr - sorry !
> 
> Allerdings hat man mich ja 3 oder 4 seiten zuvor belehrt das der Sockel 1366 max eine TDP von 130 Watt hat ( lt Intel immer das Spitzenmodell ) wieso kommste dann auf 200 Watt , klar OC , vermutlich von 2,667 ( standard ) auf irgendwas 4 Ghz .
> 
> ...


Mit einem 955be @ 3,8 ghz und 1,54V komme ich auf  gut 220w.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



MK1 schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt - ne ersatzpumpe für ne "echte WaKü " kostet - 40 - 80 Euro die günstigsten zwischen 20 -30 Euro - wenn du also darauf hinweist das man bei ner echten WaKü die Pumpe ersetzen kann solltest du das nicht vergessen zu erwähnen . Nimmt man ne etwas bessere kommt man auf ca 40 Euro was schon annähernd 2/3 des Kaufpreises des gesamten H50 sind .



Eine Eheim1046 besteht aus einem dicken, fetten vergossenen Elektromagneten (ziemlich genau unkaputtbar), einem Läufer mit Permanentmagneten (ziemlich genau unkaputtbar), einer Keramikachse (wenn man sich Mühe gibt...) und zwei Lagerbuchsen. Letzte sind das einzige Teil, von dem mir Probleme bekannt sind (und bei uns am Institut hat man sehr viel Erfahrung mit Eheim-Pumpen, auch unter deutlich härteren Bedingungen als in einer Wakü).
Für ~3€ kriegt man Stopfen und Achse als Ersatzteil.
Bei den 12V Versionen kommt noch die Wandlerplatine dazu, da stehen die deutschen Hersteller aber durchaus zu ihrer Garantie und wenn man nicht gerade ein Grillfest veranstaltet, ist die genauso haltbar, wie andere Elektronik auch.
Unterhaltskosten muss man bei einer vernünftigen Wakü wirklich nicht einplanen. Ob das bei der H50 genauso ist, kann nur die Zeit zeigen. Zu beachten ist natürlich auch noch der Unterschied zwischen "fällt aus" (sehr, sehr selten) oder "wird lauter" (was H50 Käufer ggf. gar nicht stört, denn lautlos war das Ding von Anfang an nicht)



> Was zb. bedeuten kann  : neues Mobo = (meist) neuer Spannungskühler  , meist neue Southbridge



Mainboardkühlung ist nochmal eine Klasse drüber, die sollte man bei einer Einsteigerwakü nicht mit einrechnen. (bei GPU gebe ich dir aber recht, da werden alle 2-3 Jahre 70-80€ extra fällig. Bei der Lautstärke heutiger Karten hat man aber gar keine andere Wahl bzw. alternative Luftkühlung macht noch mehr Aufwand als GPU-only Wakü und erfordert mit jeder Generation neue Kühlkörper, was sie teurer als Wakü macht)




MK1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Komplettkühler , die mitgelieferten GraKa Kühler der höherwertigen Graka s kühlen ja mittlerweile auch Ram s und Spannungswandler damit meine ich natürlich nicht Main Stream oder Low Budget . Für meine 5870 zb diese : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Complete ATI - was fällt auf ? je aktueller die GraKa desto teurer der Kühler !



Das liegt schlichtweg daran, dass die Händler veraltete Kühler nur über den Preis verkaufen können 
(was man aber leider nur zum sparen nutzen kann, solange Referenzkarten verfügbar sind  )



> zum anderen , ist dir auch schon aufgefallen das ne Mini WaKü nur für die Cpu  gar nicht sooo wahnsinnig leistungsfähig sein muss ? Letztendlich muss der Radiator einer nur CPU Lösung nur 125 - 140 Watt + vieleicht 20 Watt OC Reserve abführen können - also 160 Watt .



Der Witz ist doch eben, dass jede Kühllösung für die CPU gar nicht so leistungsfähig sein muss, weswegen eine nicht erweiterbare CPU-only Lösung nicht so sehr im Vergleich zu einer "echten" Wakü schlecht abschneidet, sondern im Vergleich zu einigen Oberklasse-Luftkühlern einfach viel zu teuer ist.
Was soll man damit machen?
Silent: Geht nicht, da die Graka eh lauter ist und die Mini-Pumpe gegenüber Heatpipelösungen einen Nachteil darstellt
normales OC: Geht auch mit Lukü
Rekord-OC: Da gewinnt man mit beidem keinen Blumentopf mehr.





Madz schrieb:


> Watercool verfolgt seit einiger Zeit die Strategie der Austauschbaren Kühlerböden. Für die letzten Karten des höherpreisigen Segments findest du direkt bei www.watercool.de Umrüstsätze (40€).



Dann zeig mir doch mal den GTX-480- (oder auch HD5770) Umrüstsatz für meinen vor einem Jahr noch aktuellen Kühler. Oder das HD5780-Kit für den von-8800GTX-Aufrüster oder...




Madz schrieb:


> Mit einem 955be @ 3,8 ghz und 1,54V komme ich auf  gut 220w.



Gemessen oder anhand bekannt fehlgängiger Tools angegeben?


----------



## Madz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> Dann zeig mir doch mal den GTX-480- (oder auch HD5770) Umrüstsatz für meinen vor einem Jahr noch aktuellen Kühler. Oder das HD5780-Kit für den von-8800GTX-Aufrüster oder...


Unter "hochpreisig" verstehe ich die 5870, 5850. Wir wissen allem dass Watercool sehr langsam auf neue Entwicklungen eingeht oder vielleicht auch eingehen kann.
Gerne telefoniere ich morgen einmal mit Rico und befrage ihn zum weiteren Vorgehen genauer, damit diese Diskussion ein Ende hat.


> Gemessen oder anhand bekannt fehlgängiger Tools angegeben?



Die Frage hast du mir schon einmal gestellt.... Durch die bekannten Tools erechnet und mit einem Christ Stromverbrauchsmessgerät überprüft.


----------



## MK1 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@ruyven - das mit den permanent Magneten hab ich nicht gewusst - kenn das Prinzip aber von meiner Solaranlage ( mit Heizunterstützung ) - ausser dem permanent Magneten der auf einer Keramikkugel gelagert ist und vom umgebenden elektromagneten in Rotation versetzt wird gibt es keine beweglichen Teile , sparsam , nahezu verschleissfrei , einfach gut .

Könnte es nicht sein das beim H50 etwas ähnliches verbaut wurde ? Vermuten könnte man es - keine Wartung nötig ( lt Hersteller ) lange Lebenszeit ( lt Hersteller ) , das geht meiner Meinung nach nur mit diesem Prinzip.

Was die Reparatur angeht - Bastelarbeit ist nicht jedermann s Sache .
Da WaKü zur Zeit eher noch etwas für Bastler ist fällt das wohl nicht ganz so auf -zumindest wenn man es mit dem H50 vergleicht - MoBo ausbauen , Backplate anschrauben , Mobo einsetzen , Radiator + Lüfter anbringen , Pumpe draufsetzen - läuft .
Ganz so leicht isses mit ner WaKÜ nicht - wenn s auch nicht wirklich kompliziert ist , so ist es zumindest zeitaufwendiger .


Ich möchte keinen riesigen Tower Kühler in meinem Mid Tower - das war mir die zusätzlichen 20 - 30 Euro wert im Vergleich zum Luftkühler , allerdings nicht zusätzliche 100 Euro für ne WaKü + neues Tower Case ( WaKü braucht Platz - Mid Tower düfte eng werden , wenn auch nicht unmöglich )

Laustärke : im IDLE ist es dank Powermanagent der CPU ( Cool n quiet = 800 Mhz ) und dem verbesserten Managment der 5870 ( 157 chip / 300 Memory ) eh schon mit Lüftkühlern nicht laut ( meiner Meinung nach - gibt allerdings empfindlichere Gemüter ) , unter Volllast sieht s zwar anders aus , vorzugsweise Games  , aber da läuft Hintergrundmusik , explosionen usw usw = fällt nicht so auf . Ausserdem verhält der Standardlüfter der 5870 sich auch da gesitteter als bei der 4870 die ich vorher hatte.

Für mich sieht s so aus : Echte Wakü is was für Leute die es 
1. möglichst leise haben wollen und / oder  
2. mehr OC Potenzial haben wollen durch mehr Reserven

und dafür bereit sind 120 - 200 Euro auszugeben . 

Ich sehe den H50 nicht als Konkurrenz zur echten WaKü wohl aber zu den Tower ( Luft) Kühlern . 
Was wem wieviel wert ist liegt letzten Endes im Auge des Betrachters .


----------



## GoZoU (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



> ch sehe den H50 nicht als Konkurrenz zur echten WaKü wohl aber zu den Tower ( Luft) Kühlern .


 Und genau so sieht auch das vom Hersteller angepeilte Marktsegment aus und nicht anders - und dennoch beleibt es eine Wasserkühlung! Dass die H50 sich aufgrund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht mit einer vollwertigen Wasserkühlung - zumindest wenn der Radiator anständig dimensioniert ist - messen kann liegt auf der Hand und muss auch nicht immer wieder bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert werden. Wohl ist die Hydro Serie H50 in der Lage sich mit aktuellen Luftkühlern zu messen und sich aus dem Einheitsbrei am Markt abzuheben. 

MK1 hat die Vorteile der H50 bereits ausführlich und anschaulich aufgeführt und ich muss ihm da voll und ganz zustimmen. Gerade wo es um Platz nicht allzu großzügig bestellt ist, ist die H50 eine gute Alternative zu einem monströsen Tower-Kühler, auch wenn man 2-3 K Kühlleistung einbüßen muss. Aber mal ehrlich, welche CPU jucken die schon beim Übertakten? Richtig, keine. Daher denke ich, wir können jetzt aufhören hier immer und immer wieder die gleichen Totschlagargumente aufzuführen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## wolfpower (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

ich bin mit der H50 sehr zufrieden, absolut empfehlenswert das gute Stück!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*



Madz schrieb:


> Unter "hochpreisig" verstehe ich die 5870, 5850.



GTX275 vor Einführung der HD5? GTX295 single-PCB? 



> Gerne telefoniere ich morgen einmal mit Rico und befrage ihn zum weiteren Vorgehen genauer, damit diese Diskussion ein Ende hat.



Ich bin gespannt drauf, ob du ihm die offizielle Aussage zu GTX4xx-Nachrüstkits entlocken kannst, die er im Forum verweigert. Imho erledigt das die Diskussion aber nur bedingt: Watercool hat seit Ende des GPU-X keine vollständige Abdeckung des oberen Marktbereiches erlangt und bei der aktuellen Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit und dem Ärger mit Hersteller-Eigenkreationen wird man seine Auswahlmöglichkeiten auch in Zukunft massiv einschränken müssen, wenn man Watercoolkomponenten weiter nutzen will.
Das es sich preislich lohnt, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Abgesehen vom 9€ Anschlussterminal gibt es am 85€ GPU-X³ nichts mehr, was nicht Kartenspezifisch wäre. 40€ für die Umrüstkits werden kaum zu halten sein. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja sogar darauf eine verbindliche Antwort entlocken?

Imho hat jedenfalls auch in Zukunft jeder recht, der behauptet, dass GPU-Wakü ordentlich Asche kostet. Und sieht man mal von WCs GPU+SW-Versprechen ab (zu dem es weniger harte Fakten als zum TCC gibt...), dürfte sich da auch nichts dran ändern.
Zum Schönreden sollte man deswegen imho eher auf die klaren Vorteile (Lautstärke!) zurückgreifen, denn auf geringe Weiternutzungschancen.



> Die Frage hast du mir schon einmal gestellt.... Durch die bekannten Tools erechnet und mit einem Christ Stromverbrauchsmessgerät überprüft.



Sorry, dass ich mir nicht jeden einzelnen merke, dem ich dieses Argument (nicht) aus dem Mund nehmen konnte. Versuch 2.




MK1 schrieb:


> Könnte es nicht sein das beim H50 etwas ähnliches verbaut wurde ?



Der Grundaufbau ist bei fast allen Kreiselpumpen gleich, aber es gibt Unterschiede in den Lagermaterialien (Keramik-Keramik, Keramik-Graphit, Stahl-Graphit,...) und vor allem in der Qualität. Da gibt es 1-2 Hersteller mit guten Ruf im Wakübereich (Eheim eben, Laing würde ich mitlerweile auch dazuzählen) und welche mit schlechtem (z.B. Hydor) und ganz viele, an die man sich nicht mal mehr erinnert.
Bei 12V Pumpen kommt als zweiter Faktor die Wandlerplatine bzw. Garantieleistung dazu. Da ist man bei großen Wakümodellen schon allein durch den Standort Deutschland im Vorteil (alle vier Anbieter von 12V-Eheim-Ablegern stammen aus Deutschland).
Wie beides bei Corsair aussieht, wird sich zeigen müssen. "lt. Hersteller" war in der Vergangenheit leider keine zuverlässige Angabe.




> Was die Reparatur angeht - Bastelarbeit ist nicht jedermann s Sache .
> Da WaKü zur Zeit eher noch etwas für Bastler ist fällt das wohl nicht ganz so auf -zumindest wenn man es mit dem H50 vergleicht - MoBo ausbauen , Backplate anschrauben , Mobo einsetzen , Radiator + Lüfter anbringen , Pumpe draufsetzen - läuft .
> Ganz so leicht isses mit ner WaKÜ nicht - wenn s auch nicht wirklich kompliziert ist , so ist es zumindest zeitaufwendiger .



Zugegeben: Der Einbau einer Wakü ist ein bißchen aufwendiger (und alternativen deutlich teurer oder nicht portabel), sie ist halt auch Teil des Gehäuses.



> Ich möchte keinen riesigen Tower Kühler in meinem Mid Tower



Das ist eines der wenigen schwer zu entkräftenden Argumente für eine H50 

(wobei ich noch keinen Vergleich mit einem großen -nicht riesigen- Towerkühler mit ordentlichem Fanduct gesehen habe. Aber das wäre dann ja auch wieder was für Bastler.




> Ich sehe den H50 nicht als Konkurrenz zur echten WaKü wohl aber zu den Tower ( Luft) Kühlern .



Das ist sowieso klar, aber man muss halt ausloten, wie starkt diese Konkurrenz ist 
Mit ihrem hohen Preis hat sie gegen die meisten Luftkühler ja von vorneherein verloren und bei den High-End-Vertretern sind wir dann wieder bei den 2-3K, die hier einge (zu Recht) als wenig bedeutend bezeichnet haben.


----------



## alex0582 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

habe gerade die h50 in mein Lian Li PC-P50B eingebaut hatte vorher mit dem orginal boxed lüfter unter last 53 grad jetzt hab ich 41 grad das ding ist echt sein geld wert einbau war auch total easy


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Oh man, hab mir jetzt die ganzen 21 seiten am stück durchgelese und bin jetzt genau so schlau wie vorher ^^

Mein problem...ich hatte nen E8400 mit intel box lüfter, undervoltage und mit min umdrehungen von 1000 bei geschlossenem case maximale kerntemp. von 70°C und das obwohl Intel box-mist-kühler ansich beinahe silent.

Jetzt bin ich umgestiegen auf nen Q9450 und komm mit offenem Case schon auf 90°C coretemp und das bei nem staubsauger geräusch von 3000 umdrehungen!!! alles ohne OC! Das ist selbst mir zu kraß. Auch wenn ich sonst keine skrupel hab meine Hardware an ihren Templimit laufen zu lassen. 

Bin auch am Überlegen mir das H50 oder nen riesen brocken Luftkühler deswegen zuzulegen!

Eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung lehne ich eigentlich aus 2 gründen ab!
Der eine kollege hatte eine drinnen und hatte damit nur probleme. Zu einem war sie undicht und der ganze mist wurde über die Grafikkarte verdampft. Das war schon krank genug, als wir sie dann dicht bekommen haben mußte man immer noch mühselig alle paar monate wasser nachfüllen sonst kamm es zu "gurgel"geräuschen seitens der Pumpe. Bis ich am ende die schnauze voll hatte über meine ständigen service einsätze für die vermurkste WK (nein hab sie nicht eingebaut  ) und ihm nen 20 € Luftkühler eingebaut hab und seit dem ist entlich ruhe.Auf sowas hab ich einfach keinen Bock! das ding muß wartungsfrei sein, fertig! 
Zum anderen hab ich noch nen anderen kollegen, der hatte ne teurere WK drin mit drei Radioatoren und das GANZE system drauf lauffen, sprich CPU, GPU Chipsatz und HDD's. Klar ist das ne feine sache (was die temps und Lautstärke angeht) , jetzt ist das blöde ding aber so spärig das de mal kurz auf ne lan gehen einfach knicken kannst. 

Ich habe keine Caselüfter drin und hatte auch nicht vor das zu änden, weil bis jetzt schon 2 Jahre eigentl. super so gefahren bin! Aber da die H50 eigentlich die Heatpipes meines Gigabyte MB nicht mehr mitkühlt wie es bis jetzt der Box Kühler macht weiß ich auch nicht ob das noch haltbar sein wird.


Naja lange rede kurzer sinn, bin mir immer noch unschlüssig ob ich das Corsair prinzip riskiren soll oder für die hälfte des geldes mir ein mugen2 zuleg. Werde mich wieder melden wenns dann soweit ist.


----------



## Madz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum! 

ALso deine Probleme mit der Wakü kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Was für Komponenten waren es den? Das klingt nach minderwertigen Komponenten oder eben Fehlern beim Einbau. Letztere können dir auch mit einem Luftkühlr unterlaufen (mit Schraubendreher abrutschen o.Ä.)

Ein Rechner mit potenter Wakü ist voll lantauglich. Einfach den Radiator extern mit Schnellkupplungen aufbauen und man kann beides getrent transportieren.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Auch von mir: Herzlich willkommen im Forum!
Ganz ehrlich? Kauf Dir den Scythe Mugen 2, oder den Scythe Zipang 2. Beim Zipang hast Du noch den Vorteil, dass er die umliegenden Bauteile besser mitkühlt. Die kühlen fast genauso gut und sind  auch leise. Vielleicht ist aber auch der Temperatursensor defekt oder der Boxed sitzt nicht richtig. Hast Du neue Wärmeleitpaste auf den Boxed-Kühler gemacht?
Wenn Du aber Lust auf Wasserkühlung hast, dann nicht den Corsair nehmen, sondern wenn, dann richtig. Und da kann ich Madz nur zustimmen.


----------



## roheed (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Hi und erst mal danke für deine schnelle antwort 

Ich bin zwar ansich nen computer freak und kenn mich mit hardware gut aus, 
aber von Wasserkühlung bis auf die 2 beispiele fast keinen schimmer was es für hersteller gibt und welche gut oder schlecht sind. 

Mein kumpel mit der XXL WK probiert mich auch schon die ganze zeit mich von seinem system zu überzeugen aber wie gesagt, oder es liegt an faulheit oder an den schlechten erfahrungen warum ich keine lust hab auf ne selfmade WK.

Ich versteh aber absolut nicht, warum der box Kühler so überfordert ist! 
Was hat sich Intel nur dabei gedacht?! Naja viel spaß mit ihrem super neunen quadcore, nur für dauerlast ist er nicht ausgelegt?! ^^

Oder weiß zufällig jemand ob bei den quads andere kühler als bei den dual mitgeliefert wurden? meines wissens nicht. Wenn doch erklärt das auch schon einiges. Ich muß aber auch zu verteidigung sagen, der c2d lief unter seinem normspannung, das hat locker 10°C augemacht (prime stabil!) 
beim quad hab ich mich noch nicht ans untere Limit gerangetastet. 

Was richtig dumm an der sache ist, ist die tatsache das mein case noch so alt ist, das ich nur 80mm lüfter verbauen kann. Nen towerkühler krieg ich aufgrund der häftigen bauhöhe wohl auch nicht mehr rein. werd wohl nicht um nen neues case herumkommen^^

etwas offtopic sry, aber kann man sich den tower antun? 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Aerocool Vs-9


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

Bitte für alles weitere einen eigenen Thread oder per PN klären. Das ganze hat nichts mehr mit dem H50 zu tun!


----------



## Madz (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: User Test: Corsair-H50 Mini Flüssigkeitskühlung im Härtetest*

@ Daxtrose

Hab ihm schon eine PN geschrieben.


----------

